# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Controlo total do aquário - GHL ProfiLux Plus II + módulo SMS

## Ricardo Rodrigues

(aviso à navegação: este texto vai ser longo e... eventualmente chato mas servirá de certeza aqueles que tal como eu se estão a iniciar nestas lides dos computadores e controlo do aquário)

Boas,

Recentemente decidi fazer uma renovação parcial do meu aquário, após mais de 4 anos em funcionamento os corais assim o exigem. Já cresceram até aos vidros e superfície da água, daqui para a frente a guerra pela ocupação do espaço levaria certamente à morte de algumas espécies. A par desta mudança vou fazer também alterações em alguns equipamentos, de entre os quais a iluminação e os sistemas de controlo do aquário e monitorização da qualidade da água. Nesse sentido e após uma pesquisa longa e exaustiva sobre qual será o melhor equipamento para o meu aquário comprei o sistema computorizado GHL ProfiLux Plus II (made in Germany) e respectivo módulo SMS. Este sistema que permite ter um controlo total do aquário tem ainda a partir do módulo SMS a vantagem de em caso de falha de electricidade ser imediatamente avisado através do envio de uma mensagem SMS para o meu telemóvel.

O equipamento removido e que irá ser substituido apenas pelo GHL ProfiLux Plus II é o seguinte:

- monitor de pH Pinpoint;
- monitor de ORP Pinpoint;
- controlador de pH AquaMedic (controla o pH no reactor de cálcio);
- osmorregulador Tunze (reposição automática de água evaporada);
- termostato electrónico para frio (controla o arrefecimento evaporativo através de uma ventoinha grande);
- termômetro digital;
- 2 temporizadores electrónicos para a iluminação;
- multicontrolador das bombas Tunze.

Deste equipamento aproveitei um eléctrodo de ORP e dois de pH para utilizar no novo computador não havendo qualquer problema de compatibilidade. Os reagentes utilizados na calibração são também os mesmos.

Além do módulo SMS adicionei também uma luz de luar (moonlight) da GHL, que também está ligada ao computador. Esta luz é constituída por uma pequena calha de LEDs azuis e brancos de intensidade variável (dimmable). Fixa-se facilmente à calha de iluminação, coloquei-a a meio do aquário e a 20cm da água. A intensidade desta luz varia de acordo com a intensidade da lua na nossa localização geográfica, para tal são introduzidas previamente no computador as coordenadas geográficas, no meu caso 38º Norte, 9º Oeste. Acredito que a luz de luar contribua positivamente para a estimulação da reprodução sexuada nos corais, esse é o objectivo.

Resumindo aqui está a lista de funções que de momento estou a utilizar com o GHL ProfiLux Plus II + módulo SMS:

- leitura e registo a cada 60 min. da Temperatura;
- leitura e registo a cada 60 min. do pH;
- leitura e registo a cada 60 min. do ORP (Potencial Redox);
- leitura e registo a cada 60 min. do pH do reactor de cálcio;
- controlo do pH no reactor de cálcio (computador acciona válvula solenóide para entrar CO2 fazendo baixar o pH até pH=6,5);
- controlo dos termostatos/resistências Eheim Jäger;
- controlo da ventoinha (frio, arrefecimento evaporativo da água);
- controlo do fotoperíodo do aquário através de 3 canais de iluminação (um dos quais dedicado à moonlight);
- após falta de energia eléctrica a iluminaçao arranca novamente passados 15min. permitindo o arrefecimento das lâmpadas HQI caso esta seja curta;
- contagem do nº de horas de trabalho das lâmpadas e dos eléctrodos;
- reposição automática de água evaporada (utilizando uma bomba de água normal - Maxi-Jet 1000);
- controlo da intensidade das 2 bombas de circulação Tunze 6100 (tem as mesmas ou mais funções que o multicontrolador Tunze);
- na altura da alimentação clica-se no botão ESC para estas bombas pararem durante 5min., retomando automaticamente o funcionamento após este tempo;
- envio imediato de SMS em caso de falha de energia eléctrica e após a mesma envio de novo SMS a notificar o seu restabelecimento;
- envio imediato de SMS em caso de existência de Alarmes relativamente a:
... Temperatura
... pH do aquário
... pH do reactor de cálcio
... ORP
... falta de água de osmose no depósito
- em qualquer momento posso enviar um SMS para o módulo SMS para questionar quais são os valores dos parâmetros mencionados no ponto anterior;
- ligação ao PC para descarregar dados dos parâmetros referidos atrás, exibindo-os directamente num gráfico;
- toda a programação do computador ProfiLuxl Plus II pode ser feita directamente no mesmo ou através de ligação (RS232 GHL, USB, Ethernet ou WLAN) a um PC via software gratuito disponível na net (ProfiLuxControl). 

Para além destas funções existem muitas outras que de momento não estou a utilizar mas que num futuro próximo vou testar, destaco as seguintes:
- troca de água parcial (TPA) automática
- ligação em rede a um segundo computador ProfiLux Plus II localizado 2 andares abaixo para controlo e monitorização dos 3 aquários que tenho na garagem utilizando o mesmo módulo SMS com as mesmas funções
- utilização do software gratuito reefstatus para ligação directa ao ProfiLux Plus II através de ligação WLAN ao meu modem router, a partir daqui posso ter acesso via net directamente ao computador.

Deixo aqui a única foto de que disponho no momento para ilustrar este tópico:


Mais opiniões e experiências são bem-vindas.

abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Ricardo

Para mim este tópico vem na altura ideal pois já a algum tempo que ando a pensar em adquirir um equipamento semelhante para o meu aquário de casa, por isso vou acompanhar de perto a evolução deste assunto para depois decidir qual devo comprar. 
Na minha opinião seria interessante também saber quais as dificuldades de operar os diversos equipamentos e as vantagens que cada membro encontrou na utilização dos mesmos nos seus aquários.
Os preços dos aparelhos e eventualmente o local de aquisição também deviam constar pois nisto da aquariofilia existem diferenças de preço de loja para loja no mesmo material que me deixam completamente  :EEK!:  só a titulo de exemplo á tempos adquiri uma bomba Ehiem e num raio de 20 km o preço variou entre 180,00 e 125,00 acho que é preciso estarmos atentos e começarmos a divulgar quem está a abusar e desta forma filtrar também o mercado e obrigar os lojas a terem mais respsito pelos clientes.

Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ricardo, já utilizo o profilux II a cerca de dois anos, entendo que é o melhor que existe no mercado.

O que faço com o meu profilux II?

TUDO.

Temperatura (Aquecimento e Arrefecimento)
Iluminação
PH do aquario e do reactor de cálcio
Salinidade
ORP
Reposição de água
Iluminação dimable Utilizo a lampada comas seguintes funções (moon, amanhecer, anoitecer, simulação de trovoadas.

Para mim uma das funções que o profilux tem muito boa é a possibilidade de trabalhar segundo várias condições pré programadas por nós.

Exemplo: No meu aquario a reposição de água de osmose faz-se da seguinte forma, a boia de nivel estar em baixo e o horario ser no periodo nocturno do aquario, so quando estas duas condiçoes se verificam a água de reposição se activa.

Como grande desvantagem temos o facto de se o profilux avariar estamos com o sistema completamente parado.

Abraço.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Já que o Ricardo levantou a thread, cá vão as características que me levaram a optar pelo sistema Aquatronica:

Sistema "Plug and Play": cada vez que é conectada uma nova sonda ou outro tipo de interface o sistema reconhece automaticamente a mesma sem necessidade de inserção de novas placas de hardwareExpansibilidade: Este sistema permite ter conectados até 24 interfaces e módulos (ex: 3 sondas PH, 4 sondas REDOX, 2 módulos SMS, etc)Sensor de alagamento (essencial para eventuais "desastres")As restantes caracteristicas são comuns aos restantes sistemas: envio de SMS para recolha de informação, recepção de SMS com alarmisticas, programação de acções por associações a eventos (ex: desligar reactor de calcio se PH for inferior a 7,5), programação de eventos a determinadas horas, programação de agenda, aviso de falha de alimentação, recolha de leituras diárias das várias sondas (as leituras podem ser diárias, semanais ou mensais).

Além da desvantagem já mencionada de existir um unico ponto de falha para multiplos interfaces/equipamentos existem updates de firmware regulares que por um lado são bons , mas por outro lado requerem alguma atenção.

Se me lembrar de algo mais entretanto eu coloco.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo.

Também como o Joaquim tive interesse em comprar um brinquedo destes, o 1º que vi foi quando do Jantar em Coimbra que fomos todos a casa do Juca.

Um brinquedo destes no total fica um pouco dispendioso é uma coisa que se tem que pensar bem qual será o melhor não é facil e deixei para o fim quando o meu sistema estiver a 100%. :Icon Cry: 

-Uma pergunta so mede o ORP, PH, Condutividade e o resto não? :Admirado: 

O bom era fazer todas a medições e controla-las, como por ex se o Ca estivesse a 350 ele faze-lo subir gradualmente com ajuda de uma bomba peristaltica mais ou menos como o balling em piloto automactico. :SbSourire2: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Tenho o Iks Aquastar e estou mais que satisfeito. Parecem tudos bons e muito parecidos mas acho que o iks ca anda a mais tempo  :SbSourire2: 

De realçar no Iks promenores como: 

simod 1 -10v
Monitor externo
4 entradas analogicas no modulo sms.
Muito facil de programar

Contras:      :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá: 
Eu tenho Aquatronica ha 3 anos,e ja tive Profilux durante um ano.
E gostei mais do Aquatronica,tanto que continuo a usar,acho mais interactivo,mais fácil de usar,tem as praticamente as mesmas funções algumas apenas com designações diferentes,em questão das luzes e efeitos apenas no aquatronica tem que se comprar o modulo depois disto faz o mesmo que o GHL  e da também  para usar com Leds da TMC.
Tem um sensor de alagamento que para mim faz toda a diferença pois é dos riscos maiores de acontecer com todos nós e o que por vezes da mais despesas e aborreçimentos dá.
Controla tambem as bombas da tunze pois eu tenho 8 ligadas e faz o que preciso.
Cada um tem as suas armas mas não vejo grandes diferenças significativas,eu optei pelo aquatronica porque gostei mais de trabalhar com ele e porque ja me safou varias vezes....agora o GHL é tambem de boa qualidade.
Mais tarde ponho umas fotos mas já todos conhecem o aparelho e todos os seus componentes.
Ha varias pessoas a usar Aquatronica em Portugal e que estao satisfeitas mas nada como elas proprias escreverem o que acham positivo e negativo.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boa noite a todos ,um dos grandes "males destes" sistemas é que para te-los completos não se gasta menos de 800a 1000 euros dependendo da marca .Realmente deve ser muito bom ter as informaçoes todas centradas num monitor ,com um aparelho a controlar tudo ,mas não sei ate que ponto será bom !.Se houver uma avaria(pode acontecer) no sistema  .ficamos com as calças na mão .Eu estou a optar por controladores independentes, possivelmente fica mais caro mas era preciso muito azar para avariar tudo ao mesmo tempo.
fiquem bem :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

eu já usei aquatronica e tive bastante contacto com o IKS mas  de momento tenho um GHL.

De facto qualquer um deles funciona bem....  Agora tudo depende do que se pretende.

Depois de se usar um GHL percebe-se que tudo o resto é brincadeira. 

Não há hipotese sequer de qualquer tipo de comparação. 

Numa escala daria:

GHL: 70%
IKS: 20%
Aquatronica: 10%

é como querer ir do Porto a Lisboa num Mercedes ou num Opel Corsa.
Ambos chegam ao destino.....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> eu já usei aquatronica e tive bastante contacto com o IKS mas  de momento tenho um GHL.
> 
> De facto qualquer um deles funciona bem....  Agora tudo depende do que se pretende.
> 
> Depois de se usar um GHL percebe-se que tudo o resto é brincadeira. 
> 
> Não há hipotese sequer de qualquer tipo de comparação. 
> 
> Numa escala daria:
> ...


 Nao sei a quem é que queres fechar os olhos......imagino que deves conheçer bem os 3 sistemas para afirmares isso pois assim gostava de saber o o porque de tanta diferença entre o GHL e o Aquatronica, pois pela tua percentagem devem ser muitas mesmo e importantes, e gostava de saber quais e o porque dessa tua opniao. porque 10 % a um sistema como o da aquatronica e com alguns prémios e inovações e tao bem falado em tantos foruns tens que ter muitas diferenças a afirmar para que se justifique tal clasificaçao.......alem de seres lojista e nao teres esse titulo,devias ser imparcial nos produtos que  vendes, assim como eu o sou  em nome pessoal, alem disso vendo os dois GHL e Aquatronica a ja pelo menos 2 anos e meio ,e afirmo sao os dois exelentes e nao puxo a brasa para nenhum deles apenas dou a opniao do que aprendi e sei entre eles e para mim sao muito identicos.Todos os  lojistas tem o espaço próprio para promoverem e dizerem bem dos seus produtos,aqui deve-se dar apenas a opinião pessoal como utilizador ou proprietário de qualquer produto,para tentar ajudar qualquer membro ou amigo.
Desculpa lá este OFFtopic Ricardo.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Pela escala do nosso amigo, iks so mede temperatura e ph e Aquatronica deve medir so temperatura  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,

Ora aí está um tema bem interessante. :SbOk3:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 




> eu já usei aquatronica e tive bastante contacto com o IKS mas  de momento tenho um GHL.
> 
> De facto qualquer um deles funciona bem....  Agora tudo depende do que se pretende.
> 
> Depois de se usar um GHL percebe-se que tudo o resto é brincadeira. 
> 
> Não há hipotese sequer de qualquer tipo de comparação. 
> 
> Numa escala daria:
> ...



Pois, realmente, Duarte podias referir o porquê da tua afirmação com exemplos práticos... que é o que o pessoal todo tem feito.
Assim tornava-se mais facil, para quem não conheça perceber as diferenças entre as várias opções.

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> eu já usei aquatronica e tive bastante contacto com o IKS mas de momento tenho um GHL.
> 
> De facto qualquer um deles funciona bem.... Agora tudo depende do que se pretende.
> 
> Depois de se usar um GHL percebe-se que tudo o resto é brincadeira. 
> 
> Não há hipotese sequer de qualquer tipo de comparação. 
> 
> Numa escala daria:
> ...


Viva Duarte,

Na óptica de potencial possuidor de um "Opel Corsa"  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: , gostaria que elaborasses com factos concretos o que te leva a atribuir um score tão "radical" (confesso que fiquei mesmo curioso).  

Dessa forma darias um contributo útil e similar aos anteriores nos quais se mencionam funcionalidades especificas e eventuais problemas de cada uma das soluções (cada solução terá as suas vantagems e desvantagens).

Quais são as diferenças técnicas e/ou funcionais que consubstanciam esse score ?  Qual foram os casos concretos positivos e negativos resultantes  da tua experiência de utilização de cada um dos sistemas ?

Agradeço desde já antecipadamente pela resposta fundamentada que nos irás presentear e que ajudarà os restantes membros nas suas eventuais escolhas. 

Abraço !  :SbOk2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Pela escala do nosso amigo, iks so mede temperatura e ph e Aquatronica deve medir so temperatura


Nuno,

Pelo menos ficamos a saber que somos possuidores de Opel Corsa e que o nosso companheiro Duarte anda de Mercedes (o teu Corsa deve ter A/C pelo score, pelo que sempre tens a vantagem de vires fresquinho na viagem do Porto a Lisboa)   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Deixo algumas imagens do meu sistema electrico comandado pelo o iks. Fica num sitio seco por tras de um sofa com facil acesso.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Nuno,
> 
> Pelo menos ficamos a saber que somos possuidores de Opel Corsa e que o nosso companheiro Duarte anda de Mercedes (o teu Corsa deve ter A/C pelo score, pelo que sempre tens a vantagem de vires fresquinho na viagem do Porto a Lisboa)


 

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:   :tutasla:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> eu já usei aquatronica e tive bastante contacto com o IKS mas  de momento tenho um GHL.
> 
> De facto qualquer um deles funciona bem....


no inicio do tópico foi pedido para cada um dar a sua opiniao e foi aquilo que eu me limitei a fazer, ou seja baseado no facto de ja ter tido acesso a qualquer um deles e ja ter tido o aquatronioca durante algum tempo e ter feito um upgrade para um GHL.

Aliás já quando o Heitor comprou o dele, fizemos muita pesquisa e lemos muitos artigos sobre o assunto.

Aliás, pelo pouco que conheço o Ricardo Rodrigues, sei que ele não faz as coisas de animo leve e como tal deve ter estudado bastante antes de fazes a sua escolha.

A minha resposta nao esta editada. está lá bem escrito:

"De facto qualquer um deles funciona bem"  escrevi eu. Agora tudo é feito de detalhes....

E isto levou um rumo de piadinhas que eu não vou alinhar.

Dei a minha opiniao. Se alguem quiser ver um sistema destes em funcionamento tem as minhas portas abertas para me visitar, onde poderei tb explicar detalhadamente o que o GHL permite fazer.

De resto dou por terminado a minha participação neste tópico desejando umas optimas ferias a todos

Paulo Bravo,

A minha participação nos tópicos é sempre dada a titulo individual.

Tenho uma loja mas todos que me conhecem sabem que  sou sempre um colega de hobby. SEMPRE.

Se falasse como lojista diria que todos são iguais porque sou revendedor e distribuidor da aquatronica e da GHL.  Mas é que eu VENDO MESMO os 2.

Mas no meu aquario eu ja tive os 2...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Se falasse como lojista diria que todos são iguais porque sou revendedor e distribuidor da aquatronica e da GHL.  Mas é que eu VENDO MESMO os 2[/COLOR].


Claro que sim Duarte,eu também falo a titulo individual e como membro pois ja cá estou a muito tempo mesmo sem loja,,apesar de eu ter um letreiro a dizer lojista e tu nao,naao sei é porque uns tem e outros nao .....,Mas ficam as diferenças por dizer ja que um tem 70% de preferência e o outro apenas 10% gostava como mais membros saber porque tanta diferença de tais maquinas
E apenas para terminar nunca vi qualquer produto da aquatronica a venda na tua loja ,só se for a partir de hoje......haja transparençia.

----------


## Silverio Silva

Boas,
Tenho AQUATRÒNICA á sensivelmente dois anos e estou satisfeito com o seu desempenho.


Fiquem Bem

----------


## Jose Miranda

Tendo em conta que segundo a opiniao  do senhor x o GHL é melhor mas só por ele acha isso , sem mais nada.
acho que nao vale a pena esperar uma justificaçao logica e ponderada da parte dele pois nem ele sabe bem o porquê da escolha.
Possivelmente estara agora a estudar o aparelho desesperado por encontrar aquela diferença que validara todos os seus argumentos anteriores.

Boa sorte.
Mais do mesmo..

Jose Miranda

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Ricardo, o tópico não podia vir mais a calhar  :Smile: 
Neste momento, como alguns membros do forum já sabem, estamos a montar vários sistemas de propagação de corais na Universidade de Aveiro para estudar a sua foto-biologia, respostas fisológicas ao bleaching, a relevância da nutrição heterotrófica e produção de compostos naturais.
A equipa está a crescer (já temos um estudante de doutoramento e dois de mestrado e este ano espero receber pelo menos mais dois estudantes de doutoramento e um de mestrado).
Tudo isto para dizer que neste nível de investigação este tipo de sistemas é fundamental! Como não irei comprar apenas 1 (temos de ter vários sistemas independentes para poder fazer variar iluminações, temperaturas, fluxos de água...) podem imaginar que se vai investir algum (muito) dinheiro na aquisição destes equipamentos.
Para mim a grande vantagem será dar mais margem de manobra a alunos que apesar de todo o seu entusiasmo e empenho não têm algo que para mim é fundamental: os anos de experiência que muitos dos membros deste fórum têm e sobretudo a sua paixão por corais...
Este sistema tb permite saber a tempo como estão "a correr as coisas" e agir antes de ser tarde demais e perder meses de experimentação...
Brevemente irá sair na bioaquaria um primeiro artigo a relatar as experiências mais recentes que temos feito na nossa investigação.
Obviamente, seguirei este tópico atentamente e todas as opiniões serão importantes.
Mais uma vez, parabens pelo tópico Ricardo.
Cumps

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Importante...existem pelo menos 3 marcas de controladores para aquários que são bons, já não é mau!
 Eu tenho IKS há 8 anos,estou satisfeito, e nunca cheguei a explorar todo o seu potencial,fusos horários...fase da lua... sms ,etc porque há coisas que nem todos damos o mesmo valor ou queremos,por isso quando nos decidimos por um ou outro,por causa de pormenores, devemos ponderar se são importantes ou se temos pachorra... :Coradoeolhos: 
 Devo informar que ...não vendo nada...não tenho loja...não sou representante de nenhuma marca...nem experimentei todos os controladores do mercado...
 Foi só mesmo a minha opinião pessoal.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos.

Partilho a mesma ideia. :SbOk:  




> porque há coisas que nem todos damos o mesmo valor ou queremos,por isso quando nos decidimos por um ou outro,por causa de pormenores, devemos ponderar se são importantes ou se temos pachorra...


Acho este topico de extrema importacia para todos os membros interessados em adequerir um controlador para o seu aquario e o mais importante neste momento é haver topicos como este para devolver o interesse e a participação de volta a este forum.

Todos nos sabemos que quando as questões se tornam pessoais mata qualquer topico que é muito mau para a existencia deste forum por isso vamos guardar as respostas com questões pessoais para as Mps é para isso que elas servem, não acham :SbSourire2:  e vamos lá comportarmos como pessoas civilizadas e dar um rumo ao Reefforum por favor.


Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Um controlador muito completo tambem é o elos, na altura quando vi gostei muito do display todo em vidro preto e o facto de ter sensor de lumens para controlar a qulidade da iluminação.
No entanto achei o iks o melhor.  Resolvi perder algum tempo para explicar algumas das funcões do iks para alguns membros que podem não conhecer este sistema.
Todos os componentes electricos da Iks (made in germany) tem 5 anos de garantia, e em caso de avaria, reparação ou susbstituição em 24h apos sua recepção.
Pode se ligar até 8 sondas diferentes com qualquer combinação ao computador (unidade basica) . A Iks tem sondas de: Temperatura, Ph, Redox, Oxigenio, Pressão atmosferica, Condutividade e Nivel. O sistema reconhece automaticamente as sondas e faz as devidas compensações com outras sondas para obter valores rigorosos ex. Redox esta dependente do Ph que por sua vez esta dependente de temperatura, condutividade (salinidade) esta dependente da temperatura, a leitura de oxigénio esta pendente da pressão atmosférica etc. Os valores são constantemente calculados e ajustados.

O computador tem 4 saidas que podem ser combinadas com: 
- regua de 4 tomadas simples função on/of
- regua de 4 tomadas variaveis 0v a 220v
- (simod) Interface de 1 a 10v
- (iks aquastar 4 pro) sistema de 4 bombas doseadoras de precisao controladas directamente a partir do computador

Uma saida para monitor externo
O modulo sms envia os dados se for pedido e envia sms automaticamente em caso de alarme, falha de enrgia, apos 7 min do computador estar em modo de programação ou em caso de falha do computador em que este não esta a funcionar correctamente. Este modulo sms tem ainda 4 entradas analogicas onde se pode ligar sensores separados nao pertencendo ao computador com sinal de 1 a 12v. Isto permite ligar um alarme de casa simples ao sistema, sensores de nivel basicos etc.

A programação tem 2 niveis, Nivel simplificado e nivel profissional onde o sistema pode ser explorado ao maximo. 

No meu caso em concreto o iks faz me as seguintes funções:

Acções:
Temperatura 
- Aquecimento liga 25,8 desliga 26
- Arrefecimento liga as ventoinhas aos 26,4 de dia de noite 26
Ph
- liga o co2 para o reactor de calcio para manter Ph dentro do reactor 6,3  6,5
- desliga o reactor de Kalk se o pH subir acima de 8,55 no aquario
Redox
- liga o ozonizador aos 395mv desliga as 400mv
Simode
- nascer do dia e pousar o dia com 4 t5
- Controlo da intensidade de luz na parte do aquario com menos profundidade (ponte)
- simulação de luz de luar com leds
Outros
Controlo da rotação das pás do reactor de kalk por intervalo, mexendo bem de dia de x em x tempo e de noite trabalhando ao segundo mantendo o kalk exactamente onde o quero
Controlo da bomba circulação interna do reactor de phosfatos por intervalo, mexe de x em x tempo a media no interior
Sms
Controla os valores Temperatura, Ph, redox, condutividade, qualquer falha do computador e energia.
O reservatorio de osmose enche automaticamente de dois em dois dias, se algo falhar, boia ou a valvula avariar, mais um cm de agua e o sms apita se não tiver cheio apita, assim como na sump logo que o nivel baixe de x o sms apita.

Quando estou no sofa gosto imenso de dar uma olhadela para o monitor que esta por de biaxo do sofa mesmo em frente a mim so para ver como as coisa estão  :HaEbouriffe:  Tenho tanta coisa dependente do iks, tenho um suplente ja programado para que se algum dia for necessario substituir, isto seja rapido  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

Tenho o meu aquário praticamente todo automatizado (só falta alimentar os peixes e encher o depósito para TPAs de 3 em 3 semanas) como elementos discretos e este assunto despertou-me a atenção. Gostaria das vossas opiniões relativamente ao sistema que melhor serve para as seguintes funções:

 - TPA automática (com uso de 2 sensores de nível)
 - Sensor de inundação
 - Controlar o pH dentro do reactor de Cálcio (saída a 230V)
 - Controlar o ozonizador (ORP - saída a 230V)
 - Módulo SMS com envio de informações de temperatura, Falha energética, ORP depósito para TPA vazio e alarmes de inundação e falha de TPA
 - Controlo de temperatura
 - Controlo da bomba de retorno em caso de nivel de água alto no aquário.
 - Controlo de Bombas Tunze electronic (opcional)
 - Controlo de balastros dimmable (opcional)
 - Suporte pós-venda (Sei que o GHL tem um forum que ajuda na resolução dos problemas)


Com base nas vossas opiniões estou a considerar comprar um sistema deste tipo.

PS: Existe algum sistema que permita ligação bi-direccional através do módulo SMS (Se necessitar de parar os TPA, Ozono ou a bomba de retorno à distância)?

Obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá,
> 
> Tenho o meu aquário praticamente todo automatizado (só falta alimentar os peixes e encher o depósito para TPAs de 3 em 3 semanas) como elementos discretos e este assunto despertou-me a atenção. Gostaria das vossas opiniões relativamente ao sistema que melhor serve para as seguintes funções:
> 
>  - TPA automática (com uso de 2 sensores de nível)
>  - Sensor de inundação
>  - Controlar o pH dentro do reactor de Cálcio (saída a 230V)
>  - Controlar o ozonizador (ORP - saída a 230V)
>  - Módulo SMS com envio de informações de temperatura, Falha energética, ORP depósito para TPA vazio e alarmes de inundação e falha de TPA
> ...


Excelentes questões Bruno !

Vou responder em matéria do único sistema que tenho experiência prática: Aquatrónica.

Respondo debaixo dos pontos que levantastes:

 - TPA automática (com uso de 2 sensores de nível)

   Perfeitamente possível porque o Aquatronica possui sensores de níveis (que podem ser adquiridos opcionalmente).  Como o sistema permite conectar mais de 24 Interfaces e a régua possui 8 tomadas (4 com terra e 4 simples) ou réguas de 6 tomadas com terra a expansibilidade é muitissima.  Em ultima análise poderias colocar 24 sensores de nível  :SbSourire2: 

 - Sensor de inundação

Este foi um dos pontos fulcrais para a minha escolha pelo Aquatronica e que já me fez "pagar" o sistema. Podes conectar 2 por cada interface , mas mais uma vez poderias conectar 24 ou mais sensores de inundação. 

 - Controlar o pH dentro do reactor de Cálcio (saída a 230V)

Uso o Aquatrónica para esse efeito.

 - Controlar o ozonizador (ORP - saída a 230V)

O Aquatrónica tem disponivel sonda de ORP, pelo que esta função é possível (eu ainda uso o controlador Tunze por "preguiça"  :SbSourire21: )

 - Módulo SMS com envio de informações de temperatura, Falha energética, ORP depósito para TPA vazio e alarmes de inundação e falha de TPA

Tudo possível porque o módulo permite desenhar programas com estados utilizando todas as sondas/sensores/módulos.  Eu por exemplo tenho um programa que se activa em caso de detecção de inundação e que faz parar o reactor de cálcio em todas as suas componentes.

 - Controlo de temperatura

O sensor de temperatura vem incluido no módulo central, pelo que basta ligar os termoestatos à régua.

 - Controlo da bomba de retorno em caso de nivel de água alto no aquário.

Possível através dos sensores de nível (associar um programa que actua na bomba de retorno em caso de detecção de nível de água elevado no aquário).

 - Controlo de Bombas Tunze electronic (opcional)

Sim é possível (sei que o Paulo Bravo tem as dele controladas pelo sistema).

- Controlo de balastros dimmable (opcional)

Aqui não sei responder (porque não uso. logo não procurei esta fncionalidade), mas penso que existe um modulo de light dimmer.

 - Suporte pós-venda (Sei que o GHL tem um forum que ajuda na resolução dos problemas)

A Aquatrónica também tem um fórum próprio com intervenção de colaboradores. Podes também colocar um ticket de ajuda junto do suporte técnico ao qual podes verificar as várias intervenções (similar ao conceito dos ticket dos sistemas estilo Remedy, etc).

OS tickets de intervenção funcionam sempre melhor que o fórum.

Quanto à tua questão: Existe algum sistema que permita ligação bi-direccional através do módulo SMS (Se necessitar de parar os TPA, Ozono ou a bomba de retorno à distância)?

O módulo de SMS da Aquatrónica é unidireccional (sempre da central para o teu telemovel). A unica forma de intervir remotamente no sistema é através do módulo Ethernet.

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

(aviso à navegação nº 2: este texto vai ser ainda mais longo e... eventualmente mais chato que o anterior mas servirá de certeza aqueles que tal como eu se estão a iniciar nestas lides dos computadores e controlo do aquário)

Boas,

Sinceramente não tinha a mínima noção de que houvesse tantos aquariófilos entre nós com computadores nos aquários. Nas várias participações fiquei sem perceber quem utiliza a ferramenta das mensagens SMS.

Aproveito para convidar todos os membros que possuam estes aparelhos a partilharem fotos do mesmos e também dos seus componentes.

Uma das marcas que me esqueci de referir e que também fez parte da minha pesquisa foi logicamente a IKS que parece-me ter sido a primeira a lançar o seu computador para utilização em aquariofilia marinha.

Respondendo às várias questões:




> Na minha opinião seria interessante também saber quais as dificuldades de operar os diversos equipamentos e as vantagens que cada membro encontrou na utilização dos mesmos nos seus aquários.


*Joaquim Galinhas*, como tenho o GHL vou falar sobre ele, o GHL é mais fácil de operar se o ligares a um computador do que através do próprio aparelho, isto porque dada a complexidade e a multitude de parâmetros controláveis o ajuste dos mesmos às necessidades de cada aquário torna-se uma tarefa árdua quando se está a fazer perante um ecrãn com apenas 2 linhas. Eu já o faço com alguma ligeireza mas levou tempo a visualizar mentalmente onde se situa o ajuste de cada pormenor. Este computador é potente e como tal tem muitas funções, a leitura do manual é obrigatória. Uma das funções que eu acho interessante e que planeio utilizar em breve é a utilização de programação em lógica matemática para automatizar determinadas funções.




> Como grande desvantagem temos o facto de se o profilux avariar estamos com o sistema completamente parado.


*Heitor Simões*, sem dúvida a grande preocupação quando confiamos num só instrumento para automatizar tantas coisas num aquário que outrora eram controladas por diferentes aparelhos. No meu caso estou a planear manter os aparelhos mais úteis no dia a dia caso aconteça algo de errado, por exemplo os temporizadores da iluminação e o osmorregulador da Tunze, o termostato controla-se a ele próprio. Sem dúvida em caso de avaria o que me irá chatear mais é perder a funcionalidade dos avisos por SMS em caso de falha de energia eléctrica. Sou um membro activo do fórum da GHL e pelo que tenho percebido o apoio técnico online no próprio fórum(ProfiLux Support Forum - Powered by vBulletin) ou em caso de avaria de equipamento parece-me bom.




> - Sensor de alagamento (essencial para eventuais "desastres")


*Gonçalo Rio*, aqui está uma função que me parece não existir no GHL ProfiLux Plus II, como é que funciona este sensor? Podias mostrar fotos do mesmo?




> -Uma pergunta so mede o ORP, PH, Condutividade e o resto não?
> 
> O bom era fazer todas a medições e controla-las, como por ex se o Ca estivesse a 350 ele faze-lo subir gradualmente com ajuda de uma bomba peristaltica mais ou menos como o balling em piloto automactico.


*Rogerio Miguel Gomes*, o GHL é expansível tal como os outros computadores, no meu caso mede 2 pH (aquário e reactor de cálcio), ORP e temperatura. Além destes parâmetros pode medir também Conductividade, Oxigénio dissolvido, Temperatura atmosférica e Humidade relativa. Não mede amónia, nitritos, nitratos, fosfatos, cálcio e magnésio. A GHL tem também um sistema de bombas peristálticas controláveis através do ProfiLux Plus II para os utlizadores do método de Balling ou simplesmente para quem queira fazer dessa forma a reposição automática de água evaporada ou a alimentação do reactor de cálcio. Se bem me recordo o Juca tem o computador da Elos com o módulo SMS, este computador esteticamente é o mais bem conseguido. Tendo em conta a total ausência até agora de utilizadores do computador da Elos seria interessante ter a participação do nosso Grande Companheiro Juca sobre o mesmo.




> Tenho o Iks Aquastar e estou mais que satisfeito. Parecem tudos bons e muito parecidos mas acho que o iks ca anda a mais tempo


*Nuno Ricardo*, obrigado por colocares fotos do teu sistema, está tudo muito bem organizado e longe da humidade e água do aquário como se pretende. Posso estar enganado mas também acho que o IKS foi mesmo o primeiro sistema destes a aparecer.  Recordo-me que o primeiro aparelho destes que vi foi em casa do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.




> Eu tenho Aquatronica ha 3 anos,e ja tive Profilux durante um ano.
> E gostei mais do Aquatronica,tanto que continuo a usar,acho mais interactivo,mais fácil de usar,tem as praticamente as mesmas funções algumas apenas com designações diferentes,em questão das luzes e efeitos apenas no aquatronica tem que se comprar o modulo depois disto faz o mesmo que o GHL e da também para usar com Leds da TMC.
> Tem um sensor de alagamento que para mim faz toda a diferença pois é dos riscos maiores de acontecer com todos nós e o que por vezes da mais despesas e aborreçimentos dá.


*Paulo Bravo*, o ano passado antes das férias estive muito próximo de comprar o Aquatronica, acabei por adiar a compra por 3 razões/pormenores que talvez pareçam ridículos mas aqui vão: não gostei do aspecto de uns fios coloridos fininhos salientes algures nas ligações, parecia que o fio principal estava sem a bainha protectora; não gostei dos módulos de ligação dos eléctrodos separados da unidade central, aumenta a confusão de fios e peças e também o nº de ligações que se podem acidentalmente desligar; li no fórum Reef Central que o módulo SMS tem problemas na recepção de sinal e como tal tem de ser estrategicamente colocado para funcionar (tópico Reef Central). Apesar de não ser ainda um especialista possuo já algum conhecimento sobre o ProfiLux Plus II da GHL e como tal acredito que o Aquatronica seja mais simples, interactivo e fácil de usar mas não acredito que seja mais potente a nível da diversidade de funções e aplicações. Quando puderes coloca fotos do teu sistema e componentes. Ainda tens aquele cardume de _Zebrassoma flavescens_ no teu aquário?




> Boa noite a todos ,um dos grandes "males destes" sistemas é que para te-los completos não se gasta menos de 800a 1000 euros dependendo da marca.





> Eu estou a optar por controladores independentes, possivelmente fica mais caro mas era preciso muito azar para avariar tudo ao mesmo tempo.


*Luis Santos*, tens toda a razão tudo separado é mais seguro que tudo pendurado no mesmo aparelho, o problema é que estes computadores são autênticos monstros nas funções que podem desempenhar quando comparados com os controladores independentes, por exemplo o controlador de pH da AquaMedic que uso num dos meus aquários controla apenas o pH para baixo, um só pH, se quiser saber o pH do aquário ao longo do dia tenho de ter outro aparelho. Se quiser por exemplo controlar a subida de pH do aquário limitando a entrada de kalkwasser ou parar a agitação do reactor de kalk perante a mesma o computador pode ser utilizado e este controlador não. Estes sistemas são caros mas mais caro é o nosso aquário no seu todo, um aviso de falha de energia numa ausência prolongada (férias por exemplo) pode ajudar a impedir que o pior aconteça ou seja morrer tudo o que está lá dentro. Eu dedico-me aos meus aquários e tenho muita estima nos seres vivos que mantenho, alguns há mais de 8 anos. Além de uma questão meramente económica para mim o mais importante é assegurar que tudo está bem e que a possibilidade de acidentes imprevistos diminuiu. Quanto ao custo destes sistemas eu comecei apenas por comprar o computador (que trazia já o eléctrodo para medir a temperatura) e o módulo SMS que é caro mas que era o meu principal objectivo. Depois com o tempo fui comprando os restantes componentes e montando o sistema... até sabe melhor ir comprando as coisas aos poucos em vez de ter tudo de uma só vez.




> Depois de se usar um GHL percebe-se que tudo o resto é brincadeira. 
> 
> Não há hipotese sequer de qualquer tipo de comparação. 
> 
> Numa escala daria:
> 
> GHL: 70%
> IKS: 20%
> Aquatronica: 10%
> ...


*Duarte Araujo*, as comparações dos carros e dos equipamentos na aquariofilia não funcionam, acredita que já vários recorreram a esta e o resultado é sempre o mesmo. Além de que os carros servem só para andar de um lado para o outro, estes computadores têm muito mais funcionalidades. Fora de brincadeira e apesar de ter um GHL não concordo com a tua comparação redutora perante o IKS e o Aquatronica, do meu ponto de vista em relação à maior parte das funcionalidades todos estes fazem o mesmo ou seja: possuem módulos SMS para avisar em caso de falha de energia, medem e registam vários parâmetros e têm a capacidade de serem extensíveis face às necessidades de cada aquário. Se puderes coloca fotos do teu sistema e componentes.




> Ora aí está um tema bem interessante.


*Carlos Prates*, tens já algum computador a funcionar no teu aquário? Se ainda não seria óptimo saber do ponto de vista de um não utilizador quais as funções que consideras mais necessárias e que melhorassem o teu aquário?




> Tenho AQUATRÒNICA á sensivelmente dois anos e estou satisfeito com o seu desempenho.


*Silverio Silva*, se puderes era óptimo colocares aqui no tópico fotos do teu sistema e componentes.




> Possivelmente estara agora a estudar o aparelho desesperado por encontrar aquela diferença que validara todos os seus argumentos anteriores.


*Jose Miranda*, acredita que o manual do GHL ProfiLux II não é fininho, são 69 o nº de páginas com letra pequenina. Eu cá ainda não li todo nem tenho paciência, vou lendo aos poucos e conforme as necessidades.




> Neste momento, como alguns membros do forum já sabem, estamos a montar vários sistemas de propagação de corais na Universidade de Aveiro para estudar a sua foto-biologia, respostas fisológicas ao bleaching, a relevância da nutrição heterotrófica e produção de compostos naturais.





> Tudo isto para dizer que neste nível de investigação este tipo de sistemas é fundamental! Como não irei comprar apenas 1 (temos de ter vários sistemas independentes para poder fazer variar iluminações, temperaturas, fluxos de água...) podem imaginar que se vai investir algum (muito) dinheiro na aquisição destes equipamentos.
> Para mim a grande vantagem será dar mais margem de manobra a alunos que apesar de todo o seu entusiasmo e empenho não têm algo que para mim é fundamental: os anos de experiência que muitos dos membros deste fórum têm e sobretudo a sua paixão por corais...
> Este sistema tb permite saber a tempo como estão "a correr as coisas" e agir antes de ser tarde demais e perder meses de experimentação...


*Ricardo Calado*, esse estudo é super interessante e será de certeza no futuro uma contribuição importante face à conservação das várias espécies de corais. Tendo em conta que tens uma situação algo semelhante à minha aqui em casa, ou seja controlo e monitorização de vários sistemas independentes a melhor solução a partir da GHL será utilizar uma rede integrada de vários computadores. Existe um módulo para o ProfiLux Plus II que permite o estabelecimento da ligação em rede (PLM-RS485). Estando em rede podes ligar o primeiro, será aquele a partir do qual podes controlar os restantes, a um módulo SMS e dessa forma ter informação via SMS (alertas, etc.) em tempo real mesmo quando estás longe do laboratório. Outra característica interessante e importante para a investigação é o armazenamento de dados (data logging). Boa sorte na vossa investigação.




> Eu tenho IKS há 8 anos,estou satisfeito, e nunca cheguei a explorar todo o seu potencial,fusos horários...fase da lua... sms ,etc porque há coisas que nem todos damos o mesmo valor ou queremos,por isso quando nos decidimos por um ou outro,por causa de pormenores, devemos ponderar se são importantes ou se temos pachorra...


*Carlos Gião*, obrigado pela tua opinião. Eu sinceramente espero que daqui a 8 anos esteja igualmente satisfeito com o meu GHL ProfiLux Plus II como estás com o teu IKS. Concordo absolutamente que estes aparelhos têm de ir ao encontro das necessidades e "pachorra" de cada um porque isto não é daquelas coisas em que basta ligar e já está, é preciso aprender a mexer e perder tempo a ler o manual ou a consultar o fórum da marca.

Espero que a minha próxima resposta seja mais recheada de fotografias e videos.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> (aviso à navegação nº 2: este texto vai ser ainda mais longo e... eventualmente mais chato que o anterior mas servirá de certeza aqueles que tal como eu se estão a iniciar nestas lides dos computadores e controlo do aquário)
> 
> 
> 
> *Gonçalo Rio*, aqui está uma função que me parece não existir no GHL ProfiLux Plus II, como é que funciona este sensor? Podias mostrar fotos do mesmo?


Reduzi a tua resposta  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .

Cá vão fotos do sensor de alagamento, retiradas do site.  O sensor detecta a presença de agua atraves de um conjunto de electrodos sobre o qual ele assenta.

Ja tenho algumas fotos do sistema no tópico do meu aquário (redreef), assim que possa tiro em mais detalhe.

sensoralagamento.jpg

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

olá,

vi no forum da GHL que está para sair um sensor dedicado para detecção de alagamento (pelos vistos era feito actualmente através de um sensor de nível).

Comecei a dar uma vista de olhos pelo aquatronica e gostei do que vi. Como nisto tudo o preço também conta, o Aquatronica pareceu-me mais barato, qual a vossa opinião?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> olá,
> 
> vi no forum da GHL que está para sair um sensor dedicado para detecção de alagamento (pelos vistos era feito actualmente através de um sensor de nível).
> 
> Comecei a dar uma vista de olhos pelo aquatronica e gostei do que vi. Como nisto tudo o preço também conta, o Aquatronica pareceu-me mais barato, qual a vossa opinião?


Viva,

Foi também um dos factores de decisão (preço) que me levou a ir pelo Aquatrónica.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Ricardo,  :Olá: 



> *Carlos Prates*, tens já algum computador a funcionar no teu aquário? Se ainda não seria óptimo saber do ponto de vista de um não utilizador quais as funções que consideras mais necessárias e que melhorassem o teu aquário?


Por acaso, ainda não tenho nenhum computador no meu aquário... mas já adquiri um... :yb665:  :yb665:  falta montar :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: , o que deverá acontecer na próxima semana.

No entanto nada me impede de responder à tua questão.

Dado que estou muitas vezes ausente de casa, durante dias, o principal objectivo é poder monitorizar remotamente os principais parametros do aquário. Isto é o principal...

Por outro lado há funcionalidades destes sistemas que são igualmente importantes para mim e que passo a citar:

 - Controlo da Temperatura (Aquecimento e Arrefecimento)
 - Controlo da Iluminação (Vários controladores por vezes implica que uns atrasem/adiatem em relação aos outros, assim o "clock" é unico)
 - PH do aquario e do reactor de cálcio
 - Salinidade (Já tive dissabores graves causados por leituras erradas deste valor)
 - ORP
 - Reposição de água (Ao encravar a boia de nivel do osmoregulador, entrou demasiada água na sump. Não houve inundação, pois a água existente era insuficiente, mas o escumador encheu e a água do copo transbordou caindo "porcaria" para a sump :yb620:  :yb620: . Por acaso não deu desgraça, mas os corais recentiram-se um pouquinho) 
 - Sensor de inundação (Por razões óbvias :HaEbouriffe:  :Whistle:  :SbSourire2: )
 - Configuração, Monitorização e Arquivamento de dados por software (Essencial para mim :Pracima: )

Gostaria de referir que antes de comprar pesquisei e li os manuais disponiveis dos 3 fabricantes já aqui referidos, e pelo que pude verificar são muito semelhantes...

Eu trabalho com equipamentos de comunicações para controlo de tráfego aéreo, e esses equipamento, normalmente dispões de um valor fornecido pelos seus fabricantes que nos indica a sua fiabilidade/disponibilidade. Esse valor é denominado MTBF. Significa Mean Time Between Failure. Como a própria designação indica é um valor médio, em horas entre falhas/avarias...

Este seria o valor mais importante para mim na escolha de uma destas 3 marcas, mas como esse valor não existe, ou pelo menos não está disponivel...

A minha opção recaiu sobre o Aquatronica... Pelo menos sei que se tiver algum problema posso recorrer ao logista onde comprei que de certeza me irá ajudar... E estas coisas também são importantes para mim!

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Esse valor é denominado MTBF. Significa Mean Time Between Failure. Como a própria designação indica é um valor médio, em horas entre falhas/avarias...


Carlos,

o MTBF indicado neste tipo de equipamento é normalmente o teórico (baseado nos MTBF teóricos dos seus componentes) e normalmente não corresponde ao MTBF prático, em virtude de outras variáveis (alimentação, temperatura, esforço, etc). Pelo que penso não ser um indicador muito fiável, até porque o fornecedor não está obrigado a substituir o equipamento caso no seu caso especifico não cumpra o MTBF.

MTBF, RAMS e MTTR à parte, conta-nos o que te levou a optar pelo Aquatronica?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá: 
Ja agora um aparelho que merece a atenção e que é ideal para quem nao quer investir muito e ter um aparelho fiavel.

--MULTITESTER é um dispositivo eletrônico capaz de ler todos os mais importantes valores aquário (temperatura, pH, Redox, marinhos densidade, condutividade, Nível e Água Fuga): permite a leitura a cada valor acima indicado (dois valores podem ser controlados na mesmo tempo) e todos os dados são exibidos na mesma tela (graças às duas ligações USB).

O MULTITESTER pode ser reprogramado pelo uso de nosso PC interface (ACQ222) e dispõe também de um diário electrónico função de gestão de manutenção regular e especial.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Paulo.

qual o preço da coisa, se se pode dizer, e onde se poder comprar?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Manuel




> viva Paulo.
> 
> qual o preço da coisa, se se pode dizer, e onde se poder comprar?


Bubbles-Shop.com

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

:Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: obrigado Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

mas esse multitester.... vem sem sondas???

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Apresento-vos algumas fotos da parte técnica do meu aquário relacionadas com a operação do GHL ProfiLux Plus II.

Bloco de 6 tomadas controladas pelo computador (GHL Powerbar 6D-D). Neste momento estou a usar as seguintes funções:
... S1 (Socket 1 = Tomada 1 ) - Canal de iluminação nº 5. 2 x HQI 250W;
... S2 - Canal de iluminação nº 4. 1 x HQI 250W;
... S3 - Arrefecimento evaporativo da água. Ventoinha 50W;
... S4 - Aquecimento da água. Termostato Eheim / Jäger 200W;
... S5 - Reposição automática de água evaporada. Bomba de água Maxi-Jet 1000;
... S6 - Controlo do pH no reactor de cálcio. Válvula solenóide AquaMedic;


Pormenor do bloco de tomadas.
... Com - luz amarela acesa indica ligação activa ao computador GHL ProfiLux Plus II;
... Pwr - luz verde acesa indica ligação à corrente eléctrica;
... S1 a S6 - luz vermelha acesa indica que a respectiva tomada está ligada por ordem do computador e de acordo com a programação feita por mim (no momento da foto a ventoinha e toda a iluminação encontravam-se ligadas);


Bóia de nível para accionar a reposição automática de água evaporada. Bóia e suportes GHL. Existem também sensores ópticos por infra-vermelhos semelhantes aos utilizados nos osmorreguladores Tunze. Podem ser ligados mais sensores ao computador.


Depósito de água de osmose junto à sump. No interior está a tal bomba de água Maxi-Jet 1000 para fazer a reposição automática.


Suporte de eléctrodos AquaMedic colocado directamente no aquário junto à coluna seca. Em breve vou passar este suporte para a sump, no local onde está os eléctrodos ficam cobertos de algas. É referido no manual do computador a importância da localização dos eléctrodos e da sua posição que deve ser vertical. Os 3 eléctrodos são respectivamente: pH, Temperatura e Redox.


Mensagem SMS resposta recebida após solicitação pontual.
... pH 1 - pH do aquário. Sinal "-" à frente indica que o valor está acima do valor que defini como normal (valor nominal pH = 8,1);
... Temp 1 - Temperatura da água do aquário. Sinal "*" à frente indica que a temperatura está acima do valor que defini como normal (valor nominal Temp = 26,0ºC). Indica também que a ventoinha está ligada de acordo com a programação da respectiva tomada S3;
... pH 2 - pH no Reactor de Cálcio.  Sinal "-" à frente indica que o valor está acima do valor que defini como normal (valor nominal pH = 6,5). indica também que a válvula solenóide está ligada permitindo a entrada de CO2 de acordo com a programação da tomada S1;
... Redx 1- Potencial Redox do aquário. Sinal "-" indica que o Potencial Redox está acima do valor normal (valor nominal Redox = 350mV);
... Level - indicador da posição dos sensores de nível (1x,  sensor 1 desligado; 1-, sensor 1 ligado).

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

já tenho quase tudo automatizado no meu aquário, com elementos discretos e fui fazer um orçamento com base no GHL para re-automatizar tudo com o GHL Profilux e consegui ver a principal desvantagem do GHL em relação ao Aquatronica - a expansibilidade. Para ter 6 sensores de nível são necessários 2 Profilux II plus EX, o que encarece muito! No meu caso o custo rondaria os 2200 (aproveitando as sondas de pH e ORP), com o gerenciador de alarmes.

Ainda não fiz as contas para o Aquatronica, mas como já tenho tudo automatizado, faltando-me o sistema de alerta de falhas, estou a pensar seriamente em investir somente num controlador GSM ou num PLC com GSM integrado.

Estes equipamentos lêem directamente entradas digitais e analógicas, e os mais simples conseguem mesmo fazer algumas funções lógicas, como activar as saídas com a activação de certas entradas (alarmes), bem como activar/desactivar as Saídas com uma SMS enviada pelo utilizador. Também enviam SMS com os alarmes que necessitamos.

Alguém já montou um sistema com PLC+GSM ou com um controlador GSM? Se sim, que equipamento utilizaram.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

O GHL ProfiLux Plus e o Aquatronica são ambos expansíveis. Para a maior parte dos utilizadores esse facto é uma vantagem e não uma desvantagem. 

Que funções no teu aquário pretendes usar para necessitares de 6 sensores de nível?

Vou fazer uma breve comparação entre as funções possíveis utilizando somente as unidades centrais do GHL ProfiLux Plus II e Aquatronica:

GHL ProfiLus Plus II:
- leitura de temperatura (eléctrodo de temperatura incluído)
- ligação para sensor de nível
- ligação para eléctrodo de pH (basta ter o eléctrodo e ligar)
- 2 ligações "dimmable" L1L2 e L3L4 (iluminação "dimmable", "moonlight", Tunze Stream)
- 2 ligações para blocos de tomadas e bombas peristálticas S1-S4 e S5-S8
- ligação para receptor DCF para acerto automático da hora
- ligação série (RS232) para PC (pode-se facilmente usar um cabo RS232-USB 2.0 para ter ligação USB)

Aquatronica:
- leitura de temperatura (sensor de temperatura incluído)

Frente e parte de trás do GHL ProfiLux Plus II





Frente e parte de trás do Aquatronica




O Aquatronica sózinho é bastante limitado e como tal o bloco de tomadas adicional é obrigatório para tirar proveito do mesmo. O GHL ProfiLux Plus II sózinho tem muitas funcionalidades independentes do bloco de tomadas adicional.

Antes de ter o aparelho uma das coisas que explorei foi o software do computador - ProfiLuxControl II. Após download e instalação basta clicar em Extras e aí activar o Demo mode e clicar em connect para estabelecer uma ligação virtual a um ProfiLux Plus II. Nesse Demo mode também é possível aceder às funcionalidades do módulo SMS. Os interessados em experimentar podem fazer o download (gratuito e sem registo obrigatório) aqui.

Aspecto do software GHL ProfiLux Control em Demo Mode

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Ricardo,

embora não contemple num horizonte muito próximo adquirir qualquer um destes aparelhos, quero agradecer-te a ti e a todos os outros que de forma constructiva têm colocado informação neste tópico pois em muito beneficia potenciais compradores/curiosos (o meu caso).

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Olá a todos

Esta ai para chegar o GHL ProFilux III

ProFilux III and ProFilux III ex get priced | Reef Builders -The Reef Aquarium Blog


Cumps

Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> O GHL ProfiLux Plus e o Aquatronica são ambos expansíveis. Para a maior parte dos utilizadores esse facto é uma vantagem e não uma desvantagem. 
> 
> Que funções no teu aquário pretendes usar para necessitares de 6 sensores de nível?


Olá Ricardo,

quando falei em desvantagem era em relação à comparação com o aquatronica - 1 computador GHL só permite, no máximo (topo de gama) o uso de 3 sensores de nível.

Necessito de 6 sensores para:

TPA automática - 1 Nível mínimo (Esgoto)
                      - 1 Nível máximo (Reposição Água Salgada)
                      - 1 Nível mínimo para execução de TPA (Depósito de água salgada)

Reposição água de osmose - 1 Sensor de Nível

Nível Alto por entupimento coluna Seca - 1 Nível

Alarme de inundação - 1 Sensor de alagamento

Penso que no aquatronica basta comprar um único computador.

No entanto, como tenho tudo automatizado com elementos discretos estou a pensar seriamente em adquirir um equipamento que me informe por SMS os alarmes do aquario.

Outro Add-on que o módulo SMS deveria conter seria o controlo por SMS - ligar/desligar sockets, etc.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Bruno,

Faz todo o sentido a tua questão dos sensores de nível, levantei a tua questão no fórum da GHL (clicar aqui). Em breve será lançado um novo produto chamado ProfiLux Expansion Box que possibilitará ter mais sensores de nível ligados a um mesmo computador ProfiLux Plus II, no mesmo tópico é referido também a existência futura de um novo módulo (PLM-Level) especificamente para sensores de nível.

Ainda não experimentei automatizar as TPA com os sensores de nível. Assim que o fizer coloco aqui fotos ou um pequeno video.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E as bombas tunze onde são ligadas?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> A intensidade desta luz varia de acordo com a intensidade da lua na nossa localização geográfica, para tal são introduzidas previamente no computador as coordenadas geográficas, no meu caso 38º Norte, 9º Oeste.


Não será para colocares as coordenadas das caraibas ou de outro local onde haja corais?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> E as bombas tunze onde são ligadas?


Olá Pedro Chouriço, as bombas Tunze de fluxo controlável são ligadas à saída L1L2 ou L3L4, utilizando um cabo próprio que estabelece a ligação entre a centralina da bomba e o computador ProfiLux Plus II. É possível ligar 2 bombas a cada uma destas saídas perfazendo um total de 4 bombas ligadas e que podem ser controladas individualmente. Ao premir o botão do painel frontal "Esc" as bombas param e retomam passados 5 minutos - "feeding pause".




> Não será para colocares as coordenadas das caraibas ou de outro local onde haja corais?


Podes colocar as coordenadas que te apetecer, eu diria que faz sentido colocar as coordenadas do local onde está o aquário com os corais. Sendo um autêntico leigo na matéria diria que a interacção gravitacional entre a Terra e a Lua deve ter alguma importância no ciclo reprodutor dos corais.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Já agora desculpa tar a chatear!

O nascer e por do sol só é possivel com os leds que eles vendem?

Com lumenarcs n dá para fazer esse efeito?

Os cabos que vi para as bombas só davam para conectar 1!!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Como já referi anteriormente uma das ferramentas interessantes para quem quer perceber mais sobre o que se passa no aquário ao nível da química da água vs. actividade biológica vs. fotoperíodo, é a recolha de dados medidos. Este aparelho permite o armazenamento de 600 medições, essa capacidade pode ser ilimitada utilizando o software Reefstatus e uma ligação permanente à net.

Utilizando a capacidade total do aparelho (600 medições) optei por fazer medições do pH do aquário (pH1), Temperatura (Temp) e Potencial Redox (ORP) de 60 em 60 minutos. As 600 medições estão esgotadas ao fim de 8 dias, altura em que faço a recolha dos dados através do tal software gratuito ProfiLux Control. Se os dados não forem retirados o aparelho continua a gravar novos dados apagando os mais antigos.

O software permite imediatamente após a recolha dos dados a visualização dos mesmos através de um gráfico (imagem abaixo). O ficheiro de dados é um ficheiro *.txt pelo que facilmente poderá ser dada uma utilização mais cuidada à informação.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ricardo, que ilações retiras ao ler o gráfico do teu potencial redox?
Que aconteceu para teres uma queda tão acentuado do mesmo?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Já agora desculpa tar a chatear!
> 
> O nascer e por do sol só é possivel com os leds que eles vendem?
> 
> Com lumenarcs n dá para fazer esse efeito?
> 
> Os cabos que vi para as bombas só davam para conectar 1!!


Olá de novo Pedro, não chateias nada, eu respondo dentro dos meus conhecimentos e experiência com este aparelho. Que aviso já se pode tornar num vício maior que o próprio aquário!!!

A GHL tem 2 modelos de calhas de LEDs vermelhos/alaranjados para simular o nascer e o pôr do sol. Os lumenarcs com balastros electrónicos que permitem controlar a intensidade da iluminação assim como as calhas T5 que têm esta funcionalidade ("dimmable")  estão limitadas à cor (temperatura de cor) das próprias lâmpadas e como tal a simulação deste efeito não deve ser possível.

Actualmente há tipos "loucos" que simulam inclusivé *trovoadas* com este brinquedo, dá uma espreitadela neste video - clicar aqui

Os cabos para ligar as bombas denominam-se ProfiLux Tunze 1 e ProfiLux Tunze2.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Boa noite
> 
> Ricardo, que ilações retiras ao ler o gráfico do teu potencial redox?
> Que aconteceu para teres uma queda tão acentuado do mesmo?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro Ferrer, julgo que está relacionada com a ligação do reactor de cálcio, alteração da iluminação e adaptação dos corais a esta última. E talvez uma alimentação excessiva dos peixes no período pós-férias... os meus peixes não são nada magrinhos!!!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Mais uma questão se ligar uma bomba em L1-L2 e outra em L3-L4(ainda pondero ligar mais 2 bombas) como é que poderei ligar os Leds (moonlight e nascer/por do sol)?

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Pedro Chouriço, para fazer as ligações que pretendes (2 bombas Tunze e 2 LEDs moonlight e sunrise) necessitas de 2 cabos splitter YL2, que têm uma ficha dupla numa das extremidades. Para ligar as bombas ligas este cabo à tomada L1L2 e posteriormente ligas à extremidade do cabo as 2 bombas, para as calhas de LEDs a situação é idêntica só que utilizas a tomada L3L4. Ou seja tens 4 canais em 2 tomadas.

abraço

----------


## ricardo.simoes

Ola pessoal sou novo nestas andanças estou a começar devagar
tenho procurado por controladores onde axei esta tabela de comparação 
digam-me o que acham.

Aquarium Controllers: Download Controller Comparison Chart

Digam de vossa justiça em relação a estas comparações

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um tutorial, longo muito longo, sobre um sistema com controlador Profilux e calha de iluminação LED Aqua Ilumination...

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part I

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part II

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part III

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part IV

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part V

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part VI

YouTube - Aqua Illumination and Profilux Tutorial Part VII

Grande parte do tempo o homem fala, fala, fala... e não o vemos a fazer nada... mas está bastante exaustivo  :SbSourire2: 

Peguem num pack de cervejas e relaxem sentados no sofá...  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado Artur pela partilha dos videos.

Este ano fui passar o Natal a casa dos meus pais em Lisboa, dia 25 às 7:00h da manhã recebo uma mensagem do GHL de falha de electricidade, telefonei para a EDP para saber se haveria alguma falha na zona (ando sempre com uma nota no telemóvel com o nº de EDP e o Código de Identificação do Local). Não havia nenhuma ocurrência pelo que a falha de electricidade terá sido só em minha casa. Meto-me no carro, A5 deserta (nunca vi aquela estrada com tão poucos carros) e num tiro estou em casa, o dijuntor dos aquários estava desligado, pensei de início que seria excesso de corrente devido ao funcionamento dos termostatos mas apos ter andado pelos aquários à procura de anomalias descubro uma bomba que tinha entrado em curto circuito. Substituo a bomba por outra (nestas coisas é sempre bom ter material a mais), tudo a funcionar novamente e volto para o Natal. Tinha previsto regressar a casa dois dias depois, nestas situações é que dou o devido valor a todos os cêntimos que me custaram estes aparelhos e é também um alívio saber que tudo está bem e que se evitou o pior.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


PAra quem tem profilux uma questão;

Em relação à iluminação o profilux somente é utilizado como temporizador?


Estou a ponderar aquirir este equipamento (versão III) e a difernça entre comprar uma barra de 4 tomadas em relação as 6 é muita....

Nessas barra de tomadas do profilux vou ligar ;
Aquecimento.
Arrefecimento;
Controlo CO2 reactor de cálcio
Controlo de ozonizador

Portanto a barra de 4 tomadas estaria completa!

Para ligar a iluminação necessitaria de mais 2 ligaçoes....e se funcionarem unicamente como temporizador,acho que não vale a pena...

cumps

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Pedro, se queres a minha opinião eu tenho 2 tomadas de 6.

Utilizo:

3 para iluminação, so como horario.
1 para boia de nivel e consequente reposição de água de osmose com kalk.
1 Para PH do reactor de Calcio
2 Para aquecedores
1 Para arrefecimento
1 Ozono

Penso que nao faz qualquer tipo de efeito dimmable se é isso que pretendes.

Fica bem.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Olá!
> 
> Pedro, se queres a minha opinião eu tenho 2 tomadas de 6.
> 
> Utilizo:
> 
> 3 para iluminação, so como horario.
> 1 para boia de nivel e consequente reposição de água de osmose com kalk.
> 1 Para PH do reactor de Calcio
> ...


Realmente era para isso!

cumps

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Também ando a ponderar comprar um profilux, mas tenho de avaliar bem isso ( :SbRiche: ) ...

De qualquer maneira, acho que o profilux faz efeito dimmable, em iluminação que o permita. Posso estar enganado  :Smile: 

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Sim nos Leds por exemplo, mas não faz nos Lumenarcs!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Em relação à iluminação o profilux somente é utilizado como temporizador?


Olá Pedro, O ProfiLux em relação à iluminação pode ser utilizado como temporizador e no caso de lâmpadas T5 dimmable ou de lâmpadas de luz de luar (LEDS azuis) ou amanhecer (LEDS vermelhos) controla a intensidade das mesmas através de 4 canais no caso do ProfiLux II.

Uma das vantagens para quem tem HQI e queira utilizar este computador apenas como temporizador é a possibilidade de retardar o acendimento das mesmas após uma falha de energia, por exemplo em vez de arrancar tudo de uma só vez posso programar as lâmpadas para arrancarem em intervalos de 10 minutos cada uma ou cada canal de iluminação no caso das calhas. Outra vantagem é contar o nº de horas de utilização das lâmpadas havendo assim um maior controlo de horas de funcionamento na altura de trocar as mesmas.

Em relação à escolha de qual o melhor computador para cada aquário isso depende de cada situação sendo que para quem quer controlar apenas 1 aquário o ProfiLux Plus II parece-me a melhor opção. O ProfiLux Plux III é mais indicado para quem queira controlar vários aquários em simultâneo visto que este em uma entrada (PAB - ProfiLux Aquatic Bus) que permite a ligação de uma Expansion Box que torna este computador praticamente ilimitado em termos das várias funções.

O ProfiLux III visa dar resposta à questão do controlo de vários aquários por exemplo nas Fishrooms, em revendedores ou em lojas. Não é um computador mais evoluído do que o ProfiLux PLus II a nível de tecnologia. A GHL continua a desenvolver software e novos módulos para este computador e teve inclusivé a preocupação de para quem tiver no futuro necessidade de controlar vários aquários poder fazer um upgrade ao ProfiLux Plus II transformando-o num III.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

estou a pensar adquirir o GHL Profilux Plus II Aquatic Computer - Starter Pack, vem com Profilux Plus II, régua de 4, sensor de pH e sensor de temperatura. A minha dúvida está relacionada com a régua de 4 se será suficiente. 

Ora confirmem sff se estas ligações estão correctas:

- Stream 6100  L1
- Stream 6100  L2
- Srteam 6100  L3
- Iluminação  - L4 (ainda não tenho a iluminação e porventura teria de adicionar um cartão L5-L6)

- Régua de 4  S1

Ligações na Régua

Tomada 1- Bomba do Reactor de Cálcio Aquacare + Selonóide AquaCare 
		- Duas questões:
- este reactor não funciona com sonda de pH no interior, mas será possível programá-lo, através do profilux, para ligá-lo apenas quando o pH do aquário se situa num determinado intervalo de valores?
- é possível ligar uma tripla de forma a estas duas fichas ocuparem apenas uma tomada?   

Tomada 2- Bomba doseadora Tunze (pelo que entendi as 2 bóias de nível ficam ligadas a uma entrada própria do profilux, certo?)

Tomada 3- dois termóstatos, caso possa colocar a tripla.

Tomada 4- ozonizador + bomba de ar, caso possa usar tripla (ainda não adquiri)

Todas as outras tomadas que estão ligadas 24h/dia ficariam em réguas normais.

Uma última questão. Já li em vários sítios referências a réguas analógicas e digitais. Sei a diferença entre um produto analógico e digital, mas neste caso específico das réguas não estou a perceber!

Desculpem a quantidade de questões e a possível ingenuidade de algumas, mas este não é um produto fácil e nada como o esclarecimento de quem já trabalha com ele.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,

Que iluminação estás a planear ligar ao ProfiLux? É que as saídas L1, L2, L3 e L4 localizadas na parte de trás do computador destinam-se a aparelhos de intensidade controlável. Em termos de iluminação podes utilizar por exemplo para T5 dimmable ou calhas LED.

O bloco de tomadas desse kit é digital ou seja é controlado digitalmente pelo computador. Esse bloco de tomadas tens 4 saídas - S1, S2, S3 e S4 (S = "Socket" tomada eléctrica em português). Podes ligar fichas triplas nas tomadas.

Em relação às ligações ao bloco de 4 tomadas.

S1 - Desconheço o funcionamento desse reactor mas a bomba do reactor não deve estar sempre a funcionar? Em caso afirmativo ligaria a esta tomada apenas a válvula solenóide (que vem com o kit) sendo que esta seria controlada a partir do pH.

S2 - Sim, as bóias ligam-se directamente na parte de trás do computador. A bomba Tunze tens de ligar a um transformador que por sua vez ligas ao bloco de tomadas. Julgo que te estás a referir às bombas Tunze (brancas e azuis) que equipam os osmoreguladores desta marca, estas bombas funcionam a 9 - 12V.

S3 - Termostatos com tripla.

S4 - Ozonizador + bomba de ar com tripla.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Ricardo,




> Que iluminação estás a planear ligar ao ProfiLux? É que as saídas L1, L2, L3 e L4 localizadas na parte de trás do computador destinam-se a aparelhos de intensidade controlável. Em termos de iluminação podes utilizar por exemplo para T5 dimmable ou calhas LED.


O meu sonho era usar eco-lamps KR2, mas a esse preço está fora de questão. Como ainda tenho muito trabalho pela frente pode ser que outras marcas se metam ao barulho e os preços baixem. Pelo que sei estas calhas não permitem trabalhar com o profilux. Mas em relação à iluminação ainda não tenho nada decidido.




> S1 - Desconheço o funcionamento desse reactor mas a bomba do reactor não deve estar sempre a funcionar? Em caso afirmativo ligaria a esta tomada apenas a válvula solenóide (que vem com o kit) sendo que esta seria controlada a partir do pH.


Neste reactor fica ligado 24h/dia a bomba de ar que trabalha na câmara de neutralização do pH e a bomba que fornece água ao reactor. Ligariam xh/dia a bomba que permite a "fluized bed" e a selenóide que já tenho. 

Bom, sendo assim parece-me que este kit seria uma boa solução.

Ricardo, muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Em relação à escolha de qual o melhor computador para cada aquário isso depende de cada situação sendo que para quem quer controlar apenas 1 aquário o ProfiLux Plus II parece-me a melhor opção. O ProfiLux Plux III é mais indicado para quem queira controlar vários aquários em simultâneo visto que este em uma entrada (PAB - ProfiLux Aquatic Bus) que permite a ligação de uma Expansion Box que torna este computador praticamente ilimitado em termos das várias funções.
> 
> O ProfiLux III visa dar resposta à questão do controlo de vários aquários por exemplo nas Fishrooms, em revendedores ou em lojas. Não é um computador mais evoluído do que o ProfiLux PLus II a nível de tecnologia. A GHL continua a desenvolver software e novos módulos para este computador e teve inclusivé a preocupação de para quem tiver no futuro necessidade de controlar vários aquários poder fazer um upgrade ao ProfiLux Plus II transformando-o num III.
> 
> abraço


Pensava que havia mais diferenças...que seria uma versão mais evoluida....dessa forma não vale a pena o investimento no meu caso, pois será só para controlar o meu aqua!

Thanks!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Gostava de partilhar convosco uma situação que aconteceu ontem comigo.

Estava eu descansadinho da vida a ver o Trofense-sporting quando de repente a minha iluminação se desligou.

Rapidamente fui ver o que se passava e a primeira coisa a fazer foi olhar para o meu controlador GHL.

Lá estava o problema: temperatura alta...

A minha bomba que leva a água ao refrigerador tinha parado devido a um elastico que prendeu a turbina e como tal, a temperatura da agua atingiu a temperatura previamente escolhida por mim no GHL como de segurança.

Assim, pude de imediato resolver o problema e continuar a ver o meu jogo  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um amigo meu dizia-me um dia destes que ter um destes controladores era mais uma questão de vaidade.  Cada vez tenho mais certeza que não. São de enorme utilidade!!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Duarte,

Sem dúvida é um descanso, bem-vindo ao clube!!! Mas nesta altura do ano o teu refrigerador trabalha?

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá Duarte,
> 
> Sem dúvida é um descanso, bem-vindo ao clube!!! Mas nesta altura do ano o teu refrigerador trabalha?


Olá Ricardo,

eu moro num apartamento com vidros a Sul o que o torna mais quente que o normal e tenho uma temperatura sempre variavel com o GHL de 24,5 a 25,5.

Quando a iluminaçao acende tem tendencia a subir 1º e aí entra o refrigerador  :Pracima: 

Tenho o GHL a controlar o refrigerador e uma resistência de 1000W de titanio consoante a necessidade.

----------


## OceanReef

> Boas,
> 
> estou a pensar adquirir o GHL Profilux Plus II Aquatic Computer - Starter Pack, vem com Profilux Plus II, régua de 4, sensor de pH e sensor de temperatura. A minha dúvida está relacionada com a régua de 4 se será suficiente. 
> 
> Ora confirmem sff se estas ligações estão correctas:
> 
> - Stream 6100  L1
> - Stream 6100  L2
> - Srteam 6100  L3
> - Iluminação  - L4 (ainda não tenho a iluminação e porventura teria de adicionar um cartão L5-L6)


Boa noite Carlos

Suponho que pretende controlar as 3 Tunze Stream 6100 com o GHL. Tal é possível, mas terá que adquirir alguns acessórios. Quer controlar as bombas individualmente ou podem funcionar como um "bloco"?

Que tipo de iluminação pretende controlar? Tem alguma calha especial tipo ProfiLuxSimu-L, pretende controlar HQIs ou T5? 

Abraço 

Nuno Silva

Ocean Reef

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Nuno,




> Suponho que pretende controlar as 3 Tunze Stream 6100 com o GHL. Tal é possível, mas terá que adquirir alguns acessórios. Quer controlar as bombas individualmente ou podem funcionar como um "bloco"?


Quero que elas funcionem como bloco. Não é só este cabo que se tem de comprar?

GHL Profilux (UK) Cables and Connectors




> Que tipo de iluminação pretende controlar? Tem alguma calha especial tipo ProfiLuxSimu-L, pretende controlar HQIs ou T5?


Ainda não tenho iluminação e ainda não sei o que vou usar.

Já agora um off-topic e peço desculpa desde já. Sejam breves na resposta para ninguém se chatear comigo.
Eu já tive uma calha que tinha uma hqi de 250w no centro, mas só a usei um dia porque devido ao aquecimento brutal descolou o apoio improvisado e caiu-me sobre os travamentos centrais. Coloquei-a logo à venda.
O aquecimento vem apenas do balastro ou do balastro e da lâmpada? É que eu tenho a hipótese de colocar os balastros na garagem uma vez que vou furar a laje e o que mais me irrita nesta iluminação para além do consumo é o aquecimento.

----------


## Alberto Magalhães

Boas,

Antes demais...que espectacular tópico!!!  :yb677:   :yb677: 

Dá logo vontade de ir a correr comprar um aparelho destes...não fosse o seu preço.

Seria interessante saber quanto é que vos ficou a aquisição de um sistema deste tipo (computador + tomadas + sonda PH, temperatura, redox).

abraço e mais uma vez obrigado   :SbOk2: 

Alberto Magalhães

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Perto de 1000!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Perto de 1000€!


No meu caso serão 10x100... :yb665: 
10 meses a juntar 100€... isto se o BCE (Banco Central Europeu) não aumentar muito as taxas de juro no crédito à habitação... :SbOk:  de modo a ter uma boa prenda de Natal 2010... :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tb atrasei a compra do meu mais 1 mês!

Este mês comprei o gancho e o atrelado para ir buscar agua!

Também tenho encomendadas 2 vortech....

Além da compra de alguns frags....

e a osmose....

Não se pode ter tudo ao mesmo tempo!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Este domingo fiquei sem electricidade devido a uma trovoada!

Por acaso não tinha ido para fora.....


agora vejo que o módulo sms, apesar de um pouco caro, vale o investimento....

....depois de adquirir o meu profilux, irei adquirir este módulo.....

Mas já agora em caso de falha de energia como é que o aparelho envia a sms?

tem alguma bateria?


cumps

----------


## Marcos Martins

Pois deve ter, basta uma bateria fraquinha tipo as dos telemoveis..
Aquilo no fundo é um telemovel..

Ao preço que custa até devia ir ao quadro voltar a ligar a luz!  :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  a todos

Bem Marcos, não sei se dizes isso de "ir ao quadro e voltar a ligar a luz" a brincar, mas a verdade é que existe um equipamento que faz isso mesmo em caso de disparo do diferencial, volta a tentar ligar a energia da casa novamente e faz isto em 4 tentativas ao mesmo tempo que identifica o disjuntor que está com problemas no caso da avaria ser interna, e a seguir envia uma msg para o teu telemovel a informar da situação. 
Em tempos falou-se das falhas de energia aqui no fórum e eu deixei esta informação, mas já não me lembro do nome do tópico.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Sabes que, depois de ter respondido a este tópico (na brincadeira) fiquei a pensar que não era nada mau nem deveria ser dificil de arranjar um sistema desses!
Afinal Já existe!
É que 90% das vezes que a luz vai a baixo é só ir ao quadro e voltar a ligar... pelo menos em minha casa é assim...

Muitas vezes o pessoal procura apenas as soluçoes para aquario e acaba por esquecer que isso já está inventado, e muitas vezes mais barato!

Vou pesquisar que isso intereça-me!


Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

os preços desses sitemas é que devem ser proibitivos....

----------


## Marcos Martins

Estou a procurar e não encontro nada...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb677: 

Amanhã vou procurar e coloco aqui novamente o equipamento, no ano passado custava por volta de 500

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Esse aparelho também envia alguma sms em caso de falta de energia!

Sem ser disparo no quadro!

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Mas já agora em caso de falha de energia como é que o aparelho envia a sms?
> 
> tem alguma bateria?


Olá Pedro,

O módulo SMS possui uma bateria de iões de Lítio no interior e portanto em caso de falta de electricidade continua a funcionar o que lhe permite o envio de mensagens SMS.

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Adquiri recentemente o Profilux III, ainda em fase de testes, um deles para resolver a questão "falta de electricidade" resolvi o problema da seguinte forma:

Coloquei na sump uma boia de nível para disparar alarme assim que o nível aumentar ( falta de electricidade ou avaria da bomba de retorno), assim sendo, recebo por email no telefone (mesmo que sms) o dito alarme!

O P3 + router + modem estão ligados a um UPS.

Falta realmente saber no caso de falta "real" de energia se a minha " central" do isp no local funcionará? na dúvida posso sempre aceder ao servidor que gere os meus dados e verificar se estão "on-line"

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Já experimentaste simular uma falta de electricidade para ver se esse método resulta?

O problema parece-me que visto que nem o router nem o GHL ProfiLux 3 têm bateria assim que faltar a electricidade ambos deixam de funcionar no momento.

O que te levou a escolher o ProfiLux 3 em vez do ProfiLux Plus II?

Já agora se puderes colocar uma foto do equipamento para ilustrar o tópico era porreiro!

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Esse problema seria de fácil resolução!!!

Colocar uma ups como fez o Rui!


Em relação ao Profilux 3, o que tenho lido é que é mais virado para fish rooms!

Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O P3 + router + modem estão ligados a um UPS.





> O problema parece-me que visto que nem o router nem o GHL ProfiLux 3 têm bateria assim que faltar a electricidade ambos deixam de funcionar no momento.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

Viva, boa tarde a todos

Gostaria de saber uma coisa se possivel, tenciono fazer uma encomenda dum  profilux II, e pergunto se as sondas de Ph, Redox e Condutividade tem que ser da marca GHL?

Cmts,

Pedro Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Não. Qualquer sonda desses parâmetros com entrada BNC serve.

Onde vais comprar o teu GHL?

abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

Viva, bom dia Ricardo

Já o encomendei á Seahorse, equipamento mais extenção controlável, fo 
Só encomendei a sonda de Redox da GHL, a de condutividade não, tenho algumas dúvidas quanto á medição da condutividade pois segundo me disseram esta é uma medida indirecta da salinidade e não sei se valerá a pena.
Outra dúvida que tenho neste controlador é se ligo o meu refrigerador e a bomba na mesma socket ou em socket's separados, ou seja, a bomba fica a trabalhar 24H/24H e o refrigerador pendurado no controlador, tenho um TECO TR10 e já trás sonda de temperatura de maneira.  

Cmts,
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

adquiri recentemente o profilux plus II :SbSourire2: . Aquilo é mais interessante que o aquário :Coradoeolhos: 
A primeira dificuldade que tive foi calibrar as sondas, aparentemente um processo fácil, mas através do pc não consegui fazê-lo. Só consegui através do monitor do profilux! 
Agora um questão: li que as sondas têm um tempo de vida de 6 mesas a 1 ano! Isto é verdade ou é conversa de vendedor? Existe alguma forma de prolongar o tempo de vida das mesmas? Fica carote trocar sondas com essa frequência!

----------


## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> adquiri recentemente o profilux plus II. Aquilo é mais interessante que o aquário
> A primeira dificuldade que tive foi calibrar as sondas, aparentemente um processo fácil, mas através do pc não consegui fazê-lo. Só consegui através do monitor do profilux! 
> Agora um questão: li que as sondas têm um tempo de vida de 6 mesas a 1 ano! Isto é verdade ou é conversa de vendedor? Existe alguma forma de prolongar o tempo de vida das mesmas? Fica carote trocar sondas com essa frequência!


Viva, 

Do que eu já li e re-li as sondas não têm um prazo de validade especifico, aliás existem fabricantes que até garantem que elas sendo bem mantidas duram uma vida, o que acontece normalmente como qualquer aparelho calibrado é que estas vão descalibrando com o tempo e têm de ser limpas e re-calibradas com preocidade os tais 6 meses ou 1 ano, até em intervalos inferiores, depende onde se encontram.

Cmts
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

eu espero que seja assim, mas vê aqui, sempre no post 2:

pH calibration - ProfiLux Support Forum

Do I need an new ph probe? - ProfiLux Support Forum

sensors probe life - ProfiLux Support Forum

----------


## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> eu espero que seja assim, mas vê aqui, sempre no post 2:
> 
> pH calibration - ProfiLux Support Forum
> 
> Do I need an new ph probe? - ProfiLux Support Forum
> 
> sensors probe life - ProfiLux Support Forum


Viva, bom dia

Bem, então contra mim falo, e desde já peço as minhas desculpas, Ph e ORP especialmente, tem prazos de validade variaveis, os da Aqua  Medic por exemplo vão de 1 a 3 anos, penso que agora tudo depende um pouco da sorte e experiencia de cada um.

Cmts
Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Pouco venho acrescentar ao que foi já dito sobre o tempo de duração das sondas. Tenho usado várias marcas (AquaMedic, GHL, American Marine, Sera, Hanna) e todas elas têm tido uma durabilidade acima dos 2 anos. Tenho notado que uma sonda chega ao fim da sua vida a partir do momento em que se torna impossível calibrar os instrumentos de medição ligados a esta.

As sondas devem ser utilizadas na posição vertical, utilizo nos meus aquários os suportes da AquaMedic que se podem fixar ao vidro de 2 formas e adaptam-se a vidros até 12mm de espessura. As sondas para poderem registar as variações dos parâmetros ao longo do dia/noite do aquário devem estar num local de elevada circulação e à "sombra" (evitando assim a fixação de algas às mesmas).

Carlos Jorge, convidava-te a colocares fotos do teu GHL ProfiLux Plus II aqui no tópico  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Obrigado pela participação.

As minhas sondas estão na vertical, fixas com um suporte da bubbles. Estão na sump, mas recebem com alguma claridade.




> Carlos Jorge, convidava-te a colocares fotos do teu GHL ProfiLux Plus II aqui no tópico


Ricardo, vou pôr e também tenho de actualizar o meu tópico, mas de momento não consigo porque tenho o escritório a servir de quarto para as visitas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Tive o prazer de visitar pela segunda vez o aquário do António Tristão em Benfica. Este alberga um excelente conjunto de corais dos quais se destacam uma Plerogyra sp. verde absolutamente fantástica, um grupo colorido de Acanthastreas e muitas Acroporas e Montiporas. O rei do aquário é um _Naso elegans_ bem alimentado, a população de peixes compreende também um _Zebrassoma rostratum_, _Zebrassoma flavescens_, _Acanthurus achiles_, um cardume de _Anthias_ sp. e outras espécies compatíveis com corais.

Recentemente o António instalou um GHL ProfiLux Plus II e respectivo módulo SMS. A destacar que a comunicação do controlador com o PC é feita sem fios através do módulo Wireless (PLM-WLAN). Foram activados os alarmes da Temperatura, pH, nível de água e falha de electricidade. A notificação dos alarmes é automaticamente enviada para o telemóvel através de um SMS. Por exemplo em relação à temperatura estabeleceu-se que o valor normal (valor nominal) é de 26,0ºC com uma variação (superior e inferior) máxima de 2ºC. Com o calor de verão se a temperatura atingir os 27,0ºC o GHL envia automaticamente um SMS-alarme aparecendo as letras "AL" em frente do parâmetro Temperatura. Assim que a temperatura baixar (26,9ºC) o GHL enviará novamente um SMS para notificar que a temperatura está nos valores considerados normais. Com a barra de tomadas é possível associar à Temperatura o funcionamento de refirgeradores e/ou ventoinhas assim como termostatos/resistências. Pode-se igualmente associar a este parâmetro da Temperatura a iluminação, em caso de Temperaturas extremas o GHL reduz o fotoperíodo automaticamente em simultâneo com os restantes aparelhos que ajudam a Temperatura a baixar.

Algumas fotos do aquário e do GHL ProfiLux Plus II + módulo SMS:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Tenho duas dúvidas com o comportamento da minha sonda redox.

Primeiro, os valores nunca estão estáveis ora descendo ou subindo 20-30 valores de cada vez, por vezes até 50 valores.

Segundo. Tenho o profilux programado para ligar o ozonisador aos 325 e já me aconteceu por duas vezes os valores estarem vários dias bastante altos, entre os 325 e os 400 e o ozonisador estar sempre desligado. Dessas duas vezes, para me certificar que a sonda estava calibrada, coloquei-a no líquido de calibração (220mV) e o valor desce automaticamente para os 216mV e fica estável, mas quando torno a colocar a sonda no aquário, esta não sobe automaticamente para os tais 300 e muitos, só atingindo esses valores ao final de um dia, mais ou menos. Não deveria subir logo para os 325-400?!

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Boas Carlos,

Muito importante é o facto da calibração ser bem efectuada no Profilux, após a confirmação deste eliminas a possibilidade de a sonda estar danificada!

Fiquei na dúvida de como usas o automático, programado no teu caso aos 325 mas o ozonizador liga acima ou abaixo deste valor? pareceu-me que o tens a ligar acima deste valor!! o correcto é colocar em funcionamento quando o redox baixa um determinado valor, no meu caso nos 350.

Cump.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Rui,

a sonda está bem calibrada e está a ligar quando desce dos 325. Os teus valores estão sempre estáveis ou estão constantemente a oscilar a cada +-2segundos?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O problema da sonda não poderá ter a ver com electricidade estática, provocada por alguma bomba? Sendo a solução remover essa fuga eléctrica ou colocando um fio de terra, acho...

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Artur,

eu tenho um grounding probe, por isso penso não ser esse o problema.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Tenho duas dúvidas com o comportamento da minha sonda redox.
> 
> Primeiro, os valores nunca estão estáveis ora descendo ou subindo 20-30 valores de cada vez, por vezes até 50 valores.
> 
> Segundo. Tenho o profilux programado para ligar o ozonisador aos 325 e já me aconteceu por duas vezes os valores estarem vários dias bastante altos, entre os 325 e os 400 e o ozonisador estar sempre desligado. Dessas duas vezes, para me certificar que a sonda estava calibrada, coloquei-a no líquido de calibração (220mV) e o valor desce automaticamente para os 216mV e fica estável, mas quando torno a colocar a sonda no aquário, esta não sobe automaticamente para os tais 300 e muitos, só atingindo esses valores ao final de um dia, mais ou menos. Não deveria subir logo para os 325-400?!


Olá Carlos,

O Ozonisador faz subir o potencial redox portanto se o teu valor nominal é de 325mV o aparelho só vai funcionar abaixo deste valor. Quando o ORP atingir os 325mV ou se situar naturalmente acima deste valor o ozonisador vai estar desligado.

As leituras de potencial redox ao contrário do que acontece com o pH, após o eléctrodo ter sido mexido, demoram algum tempo a estabilizar. É normal haver alguma variação na leitura deste parêmetro mas 50mV parece-me excessivo para um curto espaço de tempo (segundos)! A variação normal do ORP ao longo do dia é este atingir o valor mais elevado no final do período nocturno e o valor mais reduzido no final do período diurno, sendo que este último explica-se pela actividade metabólica e alimentação dos organismos do aquário. Se houver variação de Temperatura influenciada pela temperatura exterior ou pela iluminação então este facto pode também acentuar a variação do ORP no sentido que referi atrás. A Temperatura elevada vai ter impacto no metabolismos dos organismos, química da água, actividade bacteriana no aquário fazendo baixa o ORP.

Na prática a utilização que dou a este parâmetro nos meus aquários - nos quais conheço os valores normais para cada um - é estar atento a variações repentinas e inesperadas que podem indicar que algo não está bem ou seja algum peixe morto nalgum canto, coral que está doente, excesso de comida, etc.

abraço

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

> Boas Rui,
> 
> a sonda está bem calibrada e está a ligar quando desce dos 325. Os teus valores estão sempre estáveis ou estão constantemente a oscilar a cada +-2segundos?


Estão sempre estáveis naturalmente com alguma variação ao longo do dia, ou quando alimento os peixes.

Como disse o Artur Fonseca, pode ser devido a alguma interferência com algum dispositivo eléctrico!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Ontem desliguei todos os aparelhos do aquário para perceber se algum estava a interferir com as leituras de ORP, mas não cheguei a qualquer conclusão. Mesmo com tudo desligado as oscilações mantiveram-se. No entanto, se tirar água para um recipiente a leitura estabiliza. 
Andei a ler no fórum da GHL e há mais pessoas com o mesmo problema e a resposta dos representantes é sempre a mesma, que algum aparelho está a libertar corrente para a água. Dizem ainda que a sonda chega a levar 4 semanas para estabilizar :Admirado: .

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

A sonda está na Sump certo? Experimenta também no aquário, normalmente electricidade estática na Sump não chegará ao aquário pela bomba de retorno, assim poderá ser mais um teste a favor/contra a hipótese de fuga de corrente para água.  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Artur,

segui a tua sugestão e experimentei, mas também oscila. Não percebo!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> 


Boas Ricardo,

ainda te lembras o que aconteceu no dia 02-09 para ter havido uma quebra tão abrupta do ORP?

Eu pergunto-te isto porque o que acontece no meu caso é muito semelhante ao que está aí. 
O ORP anda em valores muitos altos, por vezes próximo dos 400 durante dias e o ozonisador sempre desligado. Como estranho esses valores coloco a sonda no liquido de calibração e comprovo que a sonda está calibrada, em seguida torno a colocar a sonda no aquário e os valores começam a estabilizar próximo dos 250, em vez de irem para os 400! Sendo assim, parece-me que o ORP esteve sempre nos 250 e nunca nos 400!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,

Possivelmente fiz um a troca de água nesse dia o que pode levar o valor de ORP a baixar durante alguns dias.

A leitura de ORP pelo que me é dado a entender pelos vários aparelhos que tenho utilizado para medir este parâmetro não é imediata tal como sucede com o pH por exemplo.

abraço

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola ricardo tudo bem contigo?
Olha gostava de saber se compraste o aparelho de monitorização no www.seahorseshop.com.com? GHL.
Estou a pensar comprar o mesmo equipamento.
Obrigado e ate ja, Ricardo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Olavo,

Tudo bem, obrigado. E contigo?

Sim, faço as minhas compras GHL na Seahorseshop. Se tiveres oportunidade de te deslocar ao showroom desta loja (em Carnaxide) tens em exposição os equipamentos.

Abraço

----------


## Santos Dias

:SbSourire: ...Que uma Pessoa seja Utopico é bom!..É Sinal que se Sonha acordado ,e quando o Homem sonha o Mundo pula e avança..(compreendo perfeitamente)..mas querer controlar a Natureza com Aparelho é quanto a mim exagerar na Utupia do Sonho ... :Pracima:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> ...Que uma Pessoa seja Utopico é bom!..É Sinal que se Sonha acordado ,e quando o Homem sonha o Mundo pula e avança..(compreendo perfeitamente)..mas querer controlar a Natureza com Aparelho é quanto a mim exagerar na Utupia do Sonho ...


Santos Dias,

Cada vez mais parece um político !  :SbSourire2: 

Responda-me à seguinte questão sff: Estes sistemas controlam o que ?

Cpts

----------


## Santos Dias

> Santos Dias,
> 
> Cada vez mais parece um político ! 
> 
> Responda-me à seguinte questão sff: Estes sistemas controlam o que ?
> 
> Cpts


A seu pedido aqui fica minha resposta ;Esses aparelhos pretendem controlar A/O ;O :::R::::P..(ORP) =reações ,alterações,quimicas da Agua ) espero ter conrrespondido ao seu desejo Amigo ... :yb677:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> A seu pedido aqui fica minha resposta ;Esses aparelhos pretendem controlar A/O ;O :::R::::P..(ORP) =reações ,alterações,quimicas da Agua ) espero ter conrrespondido ao seu desejo Amigo ...


Já esperava essa resposta e por isso ser importante a pergunta para o ajudar a clarificar a função destes aparelhos. :SbOk3: 

Usa-se muito a palavra "controlar" em vez de "monitorizar". Estes aparelhos monitorizam os parâmetros da agua (ou seja são meros "observadores") , podendo despoletar determinadas acções em função da variação desses parâmetros. 

Nada garante que as acções despoletadas por estes sistemas consigam controlar seja o que for e por isso eu prefiro chama-los de "Sistemas de Monitorização e Alertas".

Espero ter conseguido ajuda-lo a entender o objectivo destes sistemas.

Cpts.

----------


## Santos Dias

> Já esperava essa resposta e por isso ser importante a pergunta para o ajudar a clarificar a função destes aparelhos.
> 
> Usa-se muito a palavra "controlar" em vez de "monitorizar". Estes aparelhos monitorizam os parâmetros da agua (ou seja são meros "observadores") , podendo despoletar determinadas acções em função da variação desses parâmetros. 
> 
> Nada garante que as acções despoletadas por estes sistemas consigam controlar seja o que for e por isso eu prefiro chama-los de "Sistemas de Monitorização e Alertas".
> 
> Espero ter conseguido ajuda-lo a entender o objectivo destes sistemas.
> 
> Cpts.


Nada me diz que eu não soubesse ,espero tambem que tenha entendido que na minha óptica de "Aquarista Aprendiz" esses de entre outros servem apenas para consumo ,pois na prática de pouco valem ,se Quizer debater este ou Outro assunto Preferiria que vosse Aravés do MSN pode adicionar-me se o Desejar ,é chato estar a prêncher o Tópico com assuntos que a outrospouco interessa quando já têm "Opinião Formada sobre" .DISSE

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Ricardo tudo bem contigo?
Olha Acabei de comprar o aparelho profilux plus II e sem querer mudei o visor de Ingles para alemão, sabes dizer como posso voltar a ter as indicações no aparelho para ingles?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Olavo,

Tens de ir a Extras e clicas em "Sprache" (lingua), depois alteras para "english" e salvas.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Gostaria de saber se este controlador tem a capacidade de suportar um sensor de inundação.
Em caso afirmativo, qual o preço do sensor+driver?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Penso que não.
Aliás para alguns utilizadores a aquisição do Aquatrónica foi exactamente por causa do sensor de alagamento.

Abraços,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Gostaria de saber se este controlador tem a capacidade de suportar um sensor de inundação.


Tens sensores de nível mínimo... metes um no aqua outro na sump, se um ou outro descer, voilá... a água do alagamento tem de vir de algum lado  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Olá Olavo,
> 
> Tens de ir a Extras e clicas em "Sprache" (lingua), depois alteras para "english" e salvas.
> 
> abraço



Ola ricardo boas ,sim ,funcionou.
Olha sabes dizer onde se pode comprar o teu equipamento" sms profilux" mais barato possivel?
Em que lojas aqui em Lisboa?

Obrigado ,abraços.

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola ricardo,
Não consigo configurar a temperatura , ja está instalada a sonda que vem no aparelho.
Desde que liguei continua a dizer "ALLARM" e não consigo tirar isso do ecrã, será que tem a ver com a temperatura ?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Confirma se não ligaste ao Level.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Ola ricardo boas ,sim ,funcionou.
> Olha sabes dizer onde se pode comprar o teu equipamento" sms profilux" mais barato possivel?
> Em que lojas aqui em Lisboa?
> 
> Obrigado ,abraços.


Olá Olavo.

Vou responder porque ando a ver um também e onde encontrei mais barato foi aqui.

aquaristic.net - GHL SMS Module


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Ricardo, tudo bem
 eu pedi a lista do preços mas pensava que iria ter tambem as imagens. no entanto tens dois tipos de preços ,isso quer dizer que podes encomendar por via net? E ficar mais barato?
Outra coisa,ate agora ainda não consegui por as duas coisas a funcionar, porque ainda não percebi se é necessário um cartao SIM para trnsmitir via sms.

Falaste se eu queria comprar mais as extenções para colocar nas calhas mas eu sinceramente não sei ! Porque como ja tinha comprado o temporizador das leds aquaray vou esperar mais um pouco.

Neste momento estou mais preocupado com outra coisa quero utilizar um reactor de kalwasser ligado ao GHL o que tenho de comprar para começar a utilizalo?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Quando falta a energia o relógio Profilux fica certo?

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Olavo,

Que lista de preços estás a falar? Não percebi a tua pergunta.

Tens de ter um cartão SIM para usares o módulo SMS e configurares o mesmo para receber e enviar mensagens.

A entrada de kalkwasser pode ser automaticamente feita utilizando a reposição automática e utilizando o pH passa assegurares que não há subidas excessivas do mesmo.

Pedro Chouriço, o ProfiLuz tem uma bateria e o relógio e data, assim como a informação de configuração não se perdem em caso de falta de energia.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

a doseadora onde é que se liga. Tem de ir à régua e ao profilux ou vai apenas ao profilux? E vai às entradas L1... ou outra?

----------


## José Salgueiro

Boas,
Alguem sabe explicar como configurar o profilux para aceder a pagina dos parametros via web?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá José,

Qual é o teu ProfiLux?

abraço

----------


## José Salgueiro

> Olá José,
> 
> Qual é o teu ProfiLux?
> 
> abraço


Boas,
É o profilux 3, tenho dyndns para o ip mas não estou a ver como por isto a trabalhar.
Abraço

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Boas José

Tens de fazer registo em MarineMad.com - Online Aquarium Management Software, Home Page

Crias o setup do teu AQUA,  nas definições vais colocar então o teu IP externo do profilux.

Podes consultar tb aqui, mais ajudas

Cumprimentos

----------


## José Salgueiro

> Boas José
> 
> Tens de fazer registo em MarineMad.com - Online Aquarium Management Software, Home Page
> 
> Crias o setup do teu AQUA,  nas definições vais colocar então o teu IP externo do profilux.
> 
> Podes consultar tb aqui, mais ajudas
> 
> Cumprimentos


Obrigado Rui,
Vou ver se consigo por isto a funcionar, já agora sabes explicar o que são os digital imputs, pois quero que o profilux envie email sob determinadas condições (alerta de nivel agua, temp,ph,etc) e só dá se tiver um pc sempre ligado,eu pelo menos eu não consigo fazer isso.
As instruções que acompanham o aparelho são pouco ilucidativas.

Abraço

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Boas José,

Quando instalei o meu Profilux, queimei as pestanas para entender todo o funcionamento, julgo que consegui, pelo menos o que queria.

De modo que a tua questão, tive de novamente ir relembrar tudo o que aprendi, já na altura da montagem lembro que deixei de lado a função para os DIgital INputs, pelo que entendo, funcionam com uma placa de extenção (PLM-ADIN), serve para criares mais entradas (2) analógias e 4 digitais!

Os relatórios para o email, são configurados no Profilux control (software PC), vou tirar a dúvida, mas julgo ser possível receber relatórios por email.

É possível também configurar para receber SMS através do site MarineMAd.

Cump

----------


## José Salgueiro

Obrigado Rui,
O marinMad não me envia aconfirmação de registo por mail, não sei o que se passa, vou esperar...

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola ricardo tudpo bem contigo, estou aqui com um pproblema tenho os mesmos aparelhos como esta nesta tua foto da Marca GHL ou seja msm e o controlador.
Mas nao estou a conseguir receber msm no meu telemovel.
O que devo fazer para o meu sms funcionar em condicoes?

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ja agora poderei ficar com o teu email  para convercarmos com mais facilidade no messenger ?
O Meu email e olavopires@hotmail.com.
Obrigado Ricardo.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Olavo,

confirma o seguinte:

- colocaste o código internacional antes do nº de telemóvel +351;

- o máximo de sms permitidas por dia não estará em 0;

- confirma se o PIN está correcto;

- se quiseres receber sms por ex. de parâmetros tens de colocar em call e a password é o sms que envias para o GHL.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Sabem-me dizer se o suporte para as doseadoras da bubble magus servem para as doseadoras da GHL?

A doseadora da bubble mede 23,5x16x7. Qual do tamanho da GHL?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> A doseadora da bubble mede 23,5x16x7. Qual do tamanho da GHL?



Aqui fica a resposta.




> 24 cm wide
> 7.5 cm high ( but you need space under for tubes and things of course, but the box is this size!)
> 24 cm back to front (but you need space behind for electric plug in!)


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Obrigado Pedro,

óptima pesquisa. Já tinha andado à procura e não tinha encontrado.

O problema é a profundidade, mas com jeitinho talvez se consiga. De largura tem mais 0,5cm talvez não seja problema.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

O profilux é um quebra-cabeças!


Tenho o Profilux Plus II ligado a uma régua digital em S1-S4. 

Quero ligar uma doseadora, mas pelo que percebi só no Profilux Plus III é que se pode ligar à S5-S8. 

Se ligar à S1-S4, quando a configurar, vai-me desconfigurar a régua digital?

Como é que aquilo se liga? Tenho de comprar alguma expansão?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia Carlos Jorge,

Presumo que tenhas as bombas doseadoras da GHL. Para ligá-las ao ProfiLux Plus II tens 2 opções:

1 - Ligar directamente à entrada S5-S8 mantendo inactiva a opção "digital" no software ProfiLux Control. As bombas correspondem aos respectivos "sockets" S5 a S8

2 - Ligar ao bloco de tomadas digital. Desta forma podes ligar em série outros blocos de tomadas digitais e bombas doseadoras.

Onde é que compraste as tuas bombas doseadoras? Não traziam instruções em Português?

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Ricardo,

acabei por ligar a S5-S8 e alterei a régua para as portas S19-S23 (se não estou em erro).

Experimentei ligar em série, mas após configurar diferentes portas para a régua e para a doseadora, ficavam sempre a funcionar em portas sobrepostas! Não percebo!

Não tenho instruções em português, mas tenho em inglês e castelhano, mas são demasiado resumidas.

Obrigado.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Ora, mais uma dúvida!

"Rate per dosing" e "Dosings per day"


Se eu colocar os seguintes valores:

- Rate per dosing= 50ml

- Dosings per day= 2


Vai enviar num dia 2x50ml ou 50ml/2 ? Ou seja duas vezes os 50ml (100ml) ou 50ml divididos em dois momentos 25ml+25ml.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,

Não tenho doseadoras no meu setup GHL mas vou tentar ajudar.

Não percebo porque é que alteraste a posição do conjunto de sockets em relação ao que tinhas inicialmente: ligação física à tomada S1-S4 e no software activada a opção que diz "Digital Powerbar connected on S1-S4 (outputs 1-24)". Liga as doseadoras directamente ao bloco de tomadas (opção 2 da minha resposta anterior). Sendo que desta forma terás que configurar os seguintes "sockets":
(Bloco de tomadas)
S1
S2
S3
S4
S5
S6
(doseadoras)
S7 (dosing pump)
S8 (dosing pump)
S9 (dosing pump)
S10dosing (pump)

Quanto à última questão, na configuração que pretendes a doseadora irá adicionar ao aquário 2 x 50ml por dia.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Ricardo,

devo estar a fazer alguma coisa mal, mas ligando a doseadora em série à régua e por mais que configura-se ficavam sempre a trabalhar sobrepostas. 
GHL (S1-S4) -- Régua -- Doseadora

Ao ligar a doseadora a S5-S8 ficaram sobrepostas de S5-S6, então optei por configurar a régua para outras sockets, poderia ter optado por alterar as sockets da doseadora. 

Como não estou a pensar ampliar o sistema, como está agora já serve!

Obrigado mais uma vez pela disponibilidade.

----------


## Alan Luis

Olá Prezados Senhores, :yb677: 

Este tópico realmente é impresionante! :Palmas:  Estou com uma ponta de inveja, pois no Brasil não temos acessos a equipamentos tão sofisticados :yb620: , e pelo que vi já existem, em Portugal a muito tempo...Aqui no Brasil os lojistas não fazem menção nenhuma de colocar estes produtos no mercado, talvez porquê a demanda seja baixa :Icon Cry: . Eu me interessei muito pelo produto :SbSourire24: , pretendo iniciar comprando o controlador GHL ProfiLux Plus II :Cool: , e depois módulo SMS e em seguida os outros acessórios necessários :Vitoria: .

Se souberem de algum fornecedor que envie para o Brasil, a um custo interessante :SbRiche: , por favor me informem. Pesquisei por aqui, e todas as opções são mais dispendiosas do que a importação GHL ProfiLux Plus II, sem ter as funções que ele desempenha.

Meu aquário será um plantado com discos, nada tão complexo como o de vocês :Coradoeolhos: , afinal antes de pular para um marinho, tenho que pesquisar muito ainda.

Então enquanto mantenho o plantado, me adequo aos equipamentos,e vou aprendendo sobre aquários marinhos, seus acessórios e literatura. :Pracima: 

Segue em anexo esboço do esquema automático que pretedo inserir no aquário. Vou precisar da juda de vocês, com quais equipamentos e acessórios serão necessários. :yb677: 

Obrigado, pela atenção. Um abraço a todos. :Olá:

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Carlos ,
Olha e o seguinte , eu comprei a doseadora de 4 motores da GHL mas, quero saber como  posso configurar para trabalhar os 4 motores individualmente?

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Carlos ,
Olha e o seguinte , eu comprei a doseadora de 4 motores da GHL mas, quero saber como posso configurar para trabalhar os 4 motores individualmente? 
__________________

----------


## Olavo Pires

Esquecime dizer que nao tenho o meu profilux plus ii ligado a nehuma regua, para ligar as 4 individualmente espero que nao preciso de comprar essa regua ?

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola ricardo 
agora estou online sera que podes responder como e que faco para progrmar o meu profilux doseador de 4 motores , nao tenho a regua electronica simplesmente liguei directament ao computador pprofilux ii plus, mas so trabalha um dos motores?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Olavo,

Já me colocaram essa questão várias vezes mas como não utilizo as doseadoras o que faço para explicar as ligações é consultar o fórum da GHL e ler o manual de instruções de ambos os aparelhos.

Se houver alguém que se disponibilize a trazer-me um desses equipamentos podemos fazer um pequeno vídeo para explicar a todos os que não tenham acesso ao manual de instruções em português ou que simplesmente procurem esta informação.

abraço

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ok Ricardo , 
Entao vou ver se entendo no forum do GHL.
 Obrigado.

----------


## Olavo Pires

Sim fica.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Ola ricardo 
> agora estou online sera que podes responder como e que faco para progrmar o meu profilux doseador de 4 motores , nao tenho a regua electronica simplesmente liguei directament ao computador pprofilux ii plus, mas so trabalha um dos motores?


Olá Olavo,

peço desculpa, mas só agora é que reparei na tua questão. Possivelmente já tens o problema solucionado!

Como não tens régua digital parece-me que basta ligares a doseadora a S1-S4 e configurares os Timer.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Foi publicado um vídeo tutorial sobre o Profilux Touch

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Olá Olavo,
> 
> peço desculpa, mas só agora é que reparei na tua questão. Possivelmente já tens o problema solucionado!
> 
> Como não tens régua digital parece-me que basta ligares a doseadora a S1-S4 e configurares os Timer.


Ola carlos, então como não tenho regua digital a minha luz amarela do meu doseador não tem de estar ligada, ou seja como se estivesse programada para regua digital ?
outra questão é, os timer que estas a falar é a função de dosing pumps ?
Outra questão é, que numero devo colocar nesta opção  sock.outl.funcio (...),vai de 1 a 4 ? Já agora tambem tens o aparelho GHL profilux II ?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Olavo,

já tens a doseadora a funcionar?




> Ola carlos, então como não tenho regua digital a minha luz amarela do meu doseador não tem de estar ligada, ou seja como se estivesse programada para regua digital ?


Na minha, a luz amarela está desligada, mas a doseadora está ligada a S5-S8 por isso acho que é normal! No teu caso também penso que esteja bem assim.




> outra questão é, os timer que estas a falar é a função de dosing pumps ?


Sim, auto dosing pumps.




> Outra questão é, que numero devo colocar nesta opção  sock.outl.funcio (...),vai de 1 a 4 ?


Estive à procura e não encontrei isso. O único sítio onde coloquei números (não sei se é isso que queres) foram: 
em cima - 6-5-4-3-2-1
em baixo - 30-29-28-27-26-25 




> Já agora tambem tens o aparelho GHL profilux II ?


Tenho o Profiluz Plus II. Abaixo tinhas referido que tinhas este.

Espero que esta informação tenha sido útil, mas o profilux no que respeita a instruções devia chamar-se cubo mágico. Por alguma razão têm um fórum para esclarecer dúvidas! Comigo tem funcionado por tentativa erro, com muita ajuda daqui do pessoal e com algumas visitas ao fórum.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Olavo,

desculpa transcrever para aqui o teu mp, mas assim pode haver mais gente a ser esclarecida.

"Olha já consegui por a funcionar o doseador , funciona muito bem.
Só não percebo é uma coisa, se o frasco que é doseado tem de volume 250 ml, devo colocar 250ml/min?
Porque neste momento ,esta a funcionar bem mas com a medida standar que é 60ml/ min ?
No entanto , acho que é melhor escreveres como esta configurado no teu doseador e depois eu comparo aqui e vejo se realmente esta tudo bem?"

Não sei se percebi bem as perguntas, mas tens de fazer o seguinte:

- onde diz 60ml/min, significa que a doseadora envia 60ml/min, no entanto esse valor tem de ser testado porque varia consoante a espessura e comprimento da tubagem, etc. Pões cada uma das doseadoras a deitar o líquido correspondente para um tubo graduado durante 1min, em seguida medes e alteras o valor no profilux. Se encheu apenas 40ml, pões esse valor. Convém testar várias vezes e fazer uma média.

- em seguida, se quiseres enviar 100ml/dia podes fazer várias configurações:

Rate per dosing= 50ml - Dosings per day= 2 
ou
Rate per dosing= 100ml - Dosings per day= 1, etc

Para saberes a quantidade que tens de dosear, depois de fazeres as respectivas leituras, vai ao site da Fauna Marin.

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ricardo, tudo bem ?
Olha sabes dizer o que devo ter no meu pofilux II plus para fazer`` troca de água parcial (TPA) automática´´?

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

estive a ver e é demais tanta informação. Agora a seahorseshop e a bubles vende certo???mas estive a ver no ebay e sao mais baratas mas muito. Mas eu tambem numca fiz compras no ebay, gosto de ver o material............o que aconselham??????????

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Ricardo ,
tenho estado a ver quem faz mudas de água automáticas e não consigo saber !!
Por acaso sabes  , se já tens alguma resposta a cerca de "troca de água parcial (TPA) automática", tal como tu disseste que o GHL Profilux II plus pode realizar essa opção?

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola carlos bom dia, como vai o teu GHL profilux II ?

----------


## Olavo Pires

> O profilux é um quebra-cabeças!
> 
> 
> Tenho o Profilux Plus II ligado a uma régua digital em S1-S4. 
> 
> Quero ligar uma doseadora, mas pelo que percebi só no Profilux Plus III é que se pode ligar à S5-S8. 
> 
> Se ligar à S1-S4, quando a configurar, vai-me desconfigurar a régua digital?
> 
> Como é que aquilo se liga? Tenho de comprar alguma expansão?


Ola carlos bom dia, como vai o teu GHL profilux II ?

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Esquecime dizer que nao tenho o meu profilux plus ii ligado a nehuma regua, para ligar as 4 individualmente espero que nao preciso de comprar essa regua ?


Ok ,pessoal já esta a trabalhar independentemente as dosiadoras , ou seja não é preciso nada é só ligar a doseadora no respectivo lugar s1 /s2 e automaticamente ela vai dosear nos respectivos entrevalos já vindo pela frabrica do profilux.

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Olá Olavo,
> 
> peço desculpa, mas só agora é que reparei na tua questão. Possivelmente já tens o problema solucionado!
> 
> Como não tens régua digital parece-me que basta ligares a doseadora a S1-S4 e configurares os Timer.


sim Carlos é mesmo só isso. funciona muito bem.

----------


## Olavo Pires

> estive a ver e é demais tanta informação. Agora a seahorseshop e a bubles vende certo???mas estive a ver no ebay e sao mais baratas mas muito. Mas eu tambem numca fiz compras no ebay, gosto de ver o material............o que aconselham??????????


Bem Paulo o que devo dizer é que material alemão geralmente é responsáveis se houver alguma avaria e o ebay já é muito conhecido, por isso tambem acho que se responsabelizam se houver alguma coisa de anormal .

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Confirma se não ligaste ao Level.


Ok pessoal, realmente é o que diz o carlos se alguem por acaso cometer o erro de ligar as sondas no encache errado ele fica com uma luz a dizer alarme, agora acabei de trocar e ja não dá essa resposta.Mas não se esqueçam que depois de colocarem tudo como deve ser nos locais certos desligeum e liguem de novo o aparelho.

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Ok pessoal, realmente é o que diz o carlos se alguem por acaso cometer o erro de ligar as sondas no encache errado ele fica com uma luz a dizer alarme, agora acabei de trocar e ja não dá essa resposta.Mas não se esqueçam que depois de colocarem tudo como deve ser nos locais certos desligeum e liguem de novo o aparelho.


Afinal não voltou a dizer ALARME???

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Confirma se não ligaste ao Level.


Ola cralos tudo bem bom dia,
desde que ligo o GHL profilux depois e de estar muito tempo desligado quando o ligo diz sempre Alarme e não me lembro como desactivar isto sabes dizer como se faz ainda te lembras?

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Duarte aqui é o Olavo tenho tambem um GHL profilux II plus, gostaria de saerb uma coisa no aquatronic podemos ter a informação no telemovel em qulquer parte do mundo e atraves do iphone podemos desligar e ligar automaticamente se for necessário será que no GHL para alem da informação do registo do estado do estado dos padrões tambem posso desligar ou ligar automaticamente em qualquer parte do mundo ou será só esse software por causa do iphone ?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Olavo,

As mensagens SMS permitem-te consultar os valores dos sensores que tens a funcionar com o teu GHL ProfiLux Plus II. Através de mensagens SMS não é possível fazer alterações à programação do aparelho nem ligar ou desligar as tomadas manualmente.

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------

